# M&M - Chosen (Recruiting Closed)



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

So I've decided a few things recently.

A: I really do prefer DMing for the most part.
B: I have far too many campaign ideas for one lifetime.
C: Nike's right.  Just do it.


So with that in mind, I present another M&M game.  I've been thinking lately about the genre, and I wanted to run a game where super-powers are NOT common place.  

The world is, in fact, a world much like our own.  If you told somebody "I saw so & so pick up a truck", they'd say you watch too many movies.  A world where super-heros do NOT exist.

Until now.

Last year you were all normal people, 'average joe's' with no destiny, no greater calling, just the life ahead of you.  Now, recently, you've become more, and have been struggling with, learning, and controlling your power and what to do with it.

*Basically what I want to see for character concepts is the following: 

NORMAL people who suddenly within the last month or so developed super powers.  I don't care what kind of origin they are (Magical, mutation, tech, etc), so long as your character didn't know it was coming (You didn't learn magic, you didn't design a super suit, etc).  However you got your powers, it was either an accident or a mystery.

You all have a few other things in common: 
1 - You are all between 15 and 21.
2 - You were not extraordinary or well-trained before. (No military, no martial art masters, no super-geniuses, unless it's from your super power)
3 - you are all from the small town of Hixville, on the California coast about half-way between San Francisco and Los Angeles, and know each other.  You may be friends, relatives, or just class-mates, but you are all on a first name basis with each other. *Whether you've told anybody about your new 'powers' is up to you*

Character Design: 
Keeping the preceding in mind, I'd like aproximately 5 characters.  PL 8, 120 points, but please post concepts first.

House Rules: 
No luck feat.
No more than 8 ranks in any skill unless it relates to your super-power. (You were 'normal' before)
Maximum trade-offs are 3.
I'd prefer that you each have ONE primary power that is your characters defining super-trait. (super-strong, Shoots Lasers, Flies, etc), rather than an array of powers.

Also, I want each character to have one MAJOR drawback.  I've given some examples below
Normal Identity(Shazam!), Major physical limitation(Daredevil), Power loss that affects all powers and/or is fairly common, or a fairly common vulnerability/weakness(Kryptonite anybody?), etc.
The reasoning for this is b/c of how your powers work and why, which will be explained more later in the 'series'.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 9, 2008)

Pick me, pick me, pick me!



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> I'd prefer that you each have ONE primary power that is your characters defining super-trait. (super-strong, Shoots Lasers, Flies, etc), rather than an array of powers.




Uhm, if I go either Super-Speed (consists of quickness, speed and attack power) or a brick (strength+protection) would that be considered more than one trait or would they be acceptable? I have a hard time imagining someone capable of punching through walls, but who would break the hand by doing so because no toughness was gained.

The basic character will be Daisy-Lynn Lewis, your average freshman trailer-trash, who's the average girl in the class, having no particular sports-talent, not attractive enough to become part of the populars, not smart enough to be considered a nerd, yes, basically just the typical average freshman in Hixville.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2008)

I can totally get behind this. I'd be interested in playing a Teleporter type or Super-Movement Permeation type.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

by one primary power, I meant I don't want people with a lot of disparate or thinly-related abilities, I want the characters to be fairly straightforward, not jacks-of-all-trades.

Bialaska - Both of those concepts would be ok by me.
Reveille - Yikes, you picked two things I was about to add to the list of don'ts.  Incorporeality and Teleportation make it far to easy to go around/through obstacles, as I've discovered.
Though I suppose fo the 'permeation' type, it depends on exactly what you mean by that?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

Reveille - On second thought, A teleporter might be ok if you kept it to short range and/or sight range.  It all depends on what you plan on doing with the power, I suppose.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Reveille - On second thought, A teleporter might be ok if you kept it to short range and/or sight range.  It all depends on what you plan on doing with the power, I suppose.



I was thinking along the lines of Jumper's Davey Rice.

So I guess I'll have to go with the second concept. No problem there.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd be interested.

I'm running that kind of campaign right now IRL.  It's great fun trying to figure out how the world would react to the emergence of superpowers.  

Maybe I could mooch off some idea!  

I think I'd want to play a powerful telekinetic.  Sort of a more laid back, less megalomanical Magneto:  He enjoys his newfound powers and is a bit arrogant about it.  He won't keep them a secret.  As soon as he is in control of his new abilities, he'll flaunt them and go to the press.  He doesn't want to rule the world though, or go on insane crime sprees.  He just wants to enjoys his fame and  perhaps put his powers to good use in exchange for good pay.  Having a glimmer of social responsibility, he would feel compelled to step in to stop an out of control mutant if he felt there was no one else for the job.  
He will not accept undue govermental control, though.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2008)

Reveille - Jumpers an awesome show, but long range teleport is hard to DM for, much like really high end super-speed/flight.  the ability to go anywhere in a few seconds makes GM's live's difficult.

Mal - Welcome aboard, TK's one of my personal faves.

concepts so far look interesting, lets start seeing some sheets & Background/personality info.  (Considering you're all 'normal' people, background won't need to be too developed.  It's more about your personality, your powers, and what you intend to do NOW.)

Though one thing to keep in mind - I want people who feel the need to 'do the right thing'


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 10, 2008)

New Concept & a question
Concept: Undying Intellectual (Regeneration & Immunities)

Just curious before I go developing a backstory, are these character still in school? Stiil in high school or grduated from and now in college?

I ask because I was thinking about a abackground for my character that she had already graduated from high scholl but couldn't afford college and had to get a job to help her ailing family.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 10, 2008)

Woah, this character seems to be very Powers loaded. When your normal identity costs around 5 PP, with you being a normal absolute nobody, that leaves a LOT for powers.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 10, 2008)

Reveille said:


> New Concept & a question
> Concept: Undying Intellectual (Regeneration & Immunities)
> 
> Just curious before I go developing a backstory, are these character still in school? Stiil in high school or grduated from and now in college?
> ...




Max age was 21, I think you have left high school a few years before you reach that age. Unless you're a complete imbecile.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh! Oh!

How about Telepathy! I'd love to try a mental illusionist/telepath sort...

Or a shapeshifter if telepath is taken or inappropriate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 10, 2008)

*Jonathan Alexander Ramirez*

[sblock=Background]Jonathan Alexander Ramirez is a 16 year that has recently graduated from high school. He was smart enough to do very well in school and managed to skip a couple of grades due to his burgeoning intelligence. He has always been smart and attentive. 

Two months ago John started working at a local hardware store to help support his family. He would have loved to continue his education but in his heart family comes first. His father was diagnosed with kidney cancer and his family just doesn’t have enough money to pay all the bills. Jonathan has been working full time and giving his parents the majority of his paycheck minus his cost of living expenses.

Two weeks ago Jonathan was stargazing on a late Friday night and saw a meteor flying through the constellations. It suddenly quickened its pace and changed its velocity, heading right for earth. John didn’t know what has happening at the time until the meteor entered earths’ atmosphere. The meteor was certainly very large but chunks of it came apart and collided in various parts of the world. The largest chunk headed straight for Jonathan. Jonathan tried to outrun it but to no avail. The meteor hit his body with full force and he was out for the count. He thought for sure that he was dead.

Two days later he awoke in his bed at home thinking that it must have been a dream. He had no idea of how he got home and suffered no memory loss so he resumed his daily life. Two days later his car engine failed on him and he had to walk to work. The day had been typical until he got off work. On the walk home a mugger sliced him across his right forearm and the wound pulsed with a sickly green ambiance. In less than six seconds the wound had completely healed itself. The mugger ran off, fearing for his life and Jonathan was perplexed as hell.

Jonathan knows he can heal pretty damn fast, but he doesn’t know of his other abilities.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2008)

Shayuri - I think Shapeshifter would be the better way to go for what I have in mind.  What kind of shapeshifter were you thinking of?  Disguises?  Real creatures?   Make believe creatures? One or two alternate forms, or many?

Reveille - You could be out of school, though you do have to have a reasonable way of knowing the other characters (At least enough to be able to put face/name together).  Maybe your 'job' is at the local 7-11?
A note on powers - what kind of regeneration/immunities were you thinking?  I'd rather not have an 'invincible-dude' running around.

ALSO, I forgot to include this in the opening post, so I'll go back and edit it in, but also put it here so you all see it.

I want each character to have one MAJOR drawback.  I've given some examples below
Normal Identity(Shazam!), Major physical limitation(Daredevil), Power loss that affects all powers and/or is fairly common, or a fairly common vulnerability/weakness(Kryptonite anybody?), etc.

The reasoning for this is b/c of how your powers work, which will be explained more later in the 'series'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 10, 2008)

How many points does it cost to gain a power feat? Also is Total Regeration legal cionsidering our power level?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Reveille - You could be out of school, though you do have to have a reasonable way of knowing the other characters (At least enough to be able to put face/name together).  Maybe your 'job' is at the local 7-11?
> 
> A note on powers - what kind of regeneration/immunities were you thinking?  I'd rather not have an 'invincible-dude' running around.




Ignore my previous post I'm working on this now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is what I'm looking at Powers Wise:

Regeneration
Recovery Bonus +4 (4 ranks)
Recovery Rate (4 ranks)
Ability Damage (4 ranks)
Resurrection (4 ranks)
Power Feat: Regrowth (not sure of the cost)

Immunity (2 rank)
Aging, Starvation and Thirst

Immunity (9 Ranks)
Life Support (immune to disease, poison, all environmental conditions and suffocation)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, I've developed my ideas. Yes, ideas. I lost my first post, but here goes again:

1) Facade - She wakes up as if from a deep slumber, and is slowly overtaken by a creeping horror as she realizes she has no idea who or where she is. Stumbling outside, she sees a woman...and when she grabs her arm, she changes into her. Now she finds she can find no concrete way to know who she was. Facade has the power to "sample" a person or substance by touching them. She can then become a precise duplicate of the person, right down to their DNA...or if it's a substance, she can 'become' that substance, taking on its characteristics. Only by following the clues in her possession when she awoke, and following strange dreamlike wisps of memory, can she hope to rediscover her identity. But is it something she will want to know when she's learned it? 

2) Max Power - Max wants to be a cop. His dad's a security officer, and his grampa is a fireman. Running around in a uniform, responding to emergencies is in his blood, right? Well these days it's not ALL that's in his blood. Lately there's been a pressure building up inside him, like he was being slowly inflated with air. One day on the way to school that pressure reaches a critical mass...and he finds himself violently expelling a tremendous blast of some kind of energy! With some time he finds that this energy is constantly building inside him, and if he doesn't periodically find times to let off steam, it will erupt from him after reaching a certain stage, causing immense, uncontrollable damage!

3) Casper - Cassandra Soaring-Eagle is an oddity in this town; a Native American. Her folks are rumored to be retiring from the casino biz, and for some reason have left the reservation. They keep to themselves though, so no one really knows. By day Cassandra is a polite, quiet high school girl. By night she feels a strange power pulsing within her. She can move with inhuman grace and speed, perform superhuman feats of athletics. She struggles with the question of whom to serve with these nocturnal powers. Her community...or herself.

4) Stormbairn - Rochelle McKendrick is a 'stormbairn,' a baby born under the eye of a big storm in the old Irish way. Though she's always been a free spirit, tempestuous and mercurial, now things are going even farther. Strange clouds gather, and lightning flashes, when she's angry. If she's happy, the skies are blue even as the TV claims there's a downpour. Mists trail after her like playful ghosts, and when she laughs gales howl along with her. Worse, her moods have become more and more extreme, and less controllable. Does she control the storm, or does the storm control her? Or worse, is there not even a difference anymore?

If any of these particularly strike your fancy to develop into a full concept, please let me know. Otherwise I'll pick one and have a sheet for you asap.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 10, 2008)

Jemal 

Here's an idea I have which I always wanted to play: The Artist (I can't think of a better sounding name).  The artist is a 18 year old teen age boy who has dreams of becoming rich and famous artist.  Recently he discovered that he has the ability to spontaneously cause the things he creates to temporarily come to life (a combination of create object/animate object(summon).

I realize that "animate object" can be a potential banned power, so I could easily switch it to illusion or another power if need be.

As of this moment I can't think of any good drawbacks for him beyond his being powerless when he isn't able to create a piece of art (I don't want to go addict weakness route).


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, if the recruitment isn't "first come, first serve," then I'd like to propose Jack Sullivan, a troubled young man, around eighteen years old and a likely high school dropout, who has developed pyrokinetic abilities (the Fire Control power, obviously). When I have more time, I'll flesh the character out more, but I figured I'd get the basic concept out there, at least.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 10, 2008)

First draft :

Jean Van den Abel 

A second generation immigrant from Belgium, he is single children of two overachievers (Mother is a docror, father an engineer).  As such it was a foregone conclusions that he would enroll in a prestigious university.  

The only problem was that Jean had no clue what he wanted to do with his life and as a result was a severely anxious freshman.  The discovery of his powers was therefore felt as a relief, the perfect escape.  He embraces his powers and isn't shy about them.

He is laid back, no very ambitious but really apreciates his material confort.  He doesn't take life very seriously and will joke about anything.  He can be caustic and his altruistic gene isn't very developped but he is a decent man and wouldn't let someone get hurt by his inactions.  Assuming mutants are uncommon in the campaign, it forces him to take a bit more responsibilities than he cares to. (If mutants _are_ common, then I'll make him a bit more of a boy scout)

Powers will be Telekinesis (Altermate power: Blast), Force Field (impervious but limited to physical) and Flight.

Drawback...  Well, I'll need more details.  But I gotta say I loath Superman for his inane kryptonite weakness (beside of course his incoherant powers) and I'd hope to be able to avoid something of the sort.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Assuming mutants are uncommon in the campaign, it forces him to take a bit more responsibilities than he cares to. (If mutants _are_ common, then I'll make him a bit more of a boy scout)



Well, considering the *entire premise* of the campaign is that there ARE NO SUPERS, and that as far as your character is aware at the start of the series, He alone out of the entire world has developed super powers (Within the last month), I think it's safe to assume that mutants are - to say the least - rare.



> Drawback...  Well, I'll need more details.  But I gotta say I loath Superman for his inane kryptonite weakness (beside of course his incoherant powers) and I'd hope to be able to avoid something of the sort.




What kind of details?  I've allready told everything about the campaign that your character would know at start.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

Would an alternate form: crystal / tough guy be fine?

Powers much like Diamondhead from the ben 10 kids show.

Basically a solid form with a strike, blast, create object (limited) array.

Create object limits would be material (crystal) and range touch (grew from body).

Major vulnerability against sonic based attacks.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2008)

Reveille - 
First, no ressurection.  I dislike the concept of ressurections in most of my games, and it won't suit this one.  
Second, Power Feats cost 1 point, just like normal feats, though the cost is added on to that of the power you purchase them for.


Shayuri - Here's my thoughts on the characters: 
Facade - I love the concept, but the amnesia thing isn't exactly something I'd wanted to deal with.  I may make an exception simply b/c this is my favourite of your character concepts.
Max - what exactly were you thinking for him?  Powerful blasts combined with uncontrollable or some such?
Casper - Sounds like a ghost character, but her power description seems to indicate a speedster who can only operate at night.  Care to elaborate?  If it's the latter, that would be a far more imposing drawback than I'd intended. (Don't forget your problems with Calypso)
Stormbairn - Weather control could be interesting, but do keep in mind that your powers have only arisen within the last month.

My clear favourite would be Facade, if not for the amnesia.  In most campaigns it wouldn't be a problem, but I'd hoped to have everybody know/trust each other as their powers grew and people found out about them, so you'd instinctively turn to each other.  I'll think on it.

Relique - Actually, I really like that concept, provided the created objects are only temporary.  Hehe, you could call the character Nolzur (Cookie to the first geek who gets the reference, shouldn't be too hard on a gamer board)

Maniac - Good, straight forward, short & sweet.  I like it.

List of interested 

Mal Malenkirk
Shayuri
Reveille
Relique du Madde
A Passing Maniac
Bialaska

If nobody else proposes a new concept within the next day, I'll close with who we have and take the 6 of you.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2008)

And while i was writing Walking_Dad posted.   Well, guess that makes 7 interested now.

WD - Hmm, That seems like a rather wide array of powers.  If you dropped the Create Objects I'd be cool with it, though DO keep in mind that your powers 'developed' within the last month, and as far as the world is concerned there's no such thing as mutants/aliens/super-powered people.  A guy who suddenly turned into a diamond-man would be a media freak instantly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

Hm. you are right, alternare form is maybe a bit obvious. As a great Ice-Man fan, what about a counter weight character to Jack.

Powers much like Ice-Man without alternate form.

Highschool comic geek with a near permanent pneumonia. Suddenly 'healed', suddenly evolved.

No idea for the drawback for now. (Not heat, to obvious)

(Looks like a great change, but there are following archetypes I want to ery sinc I read M&M:

Shapeshifter, Plant Power, Cyro, Object Mimicry.

The crystal guy was just a more recent idea.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 10, 2008)

*DAISY-LYNN LEWIS*
PL 8 - 120 PP

Daisy-Lynn was raised into a rather standard trailer-trash family in the slums of Hixville. She was raised primarily by her father Bobby-Joe Lewis, since her mother had left the family behind when Daisy-Lynn was only 4 years old, in favor of some other man, one with more success in life. And unfortunately finances were tight for Bobby-Joe, so he was forced to spend 14 hours or more per day, in order to keep food on the table for himself and his daughter.
Now if this was a fairy tale, Daisy-Lynn would have grown up to be a beautiful young woman and she would be saved by a knight in a shining armor. But fairy tales are not real, and Daisy-Lynn was not a beauty, instead she was rather bland looking, some would even describe her as looking slightly geeky, wearing baggy clothings and with a hair that was never really easy to tame.
School was never what had her greatest interest. Mostly since she had only few friends and was one of those suffering from being teased But she also knew that if she wanted any hope of ever escaping the trailer park, she would need good grades and get some education, since chances of her finding a rich husband were almost equal to nil. Unfortunately her talents weren't really focused on school work, in fact she seemed to lack any particular talent at anything, being rather average in all subjects.
It seemed clear that Daisy-Lynn was destined to remain in the trailer park for the rest of her life, eventually finding herself a husband and breeding some children. Sure she spent most of her spare time reading about gossip, imagining herself in the shoes of celebrities, dreaming of being a famous actress or singer or perhaps a Hollywood movie star.
Daisy-Lynn's life changed a week ago, when some strange rock smashed through her window while she was sleeping, waking her up in the process. As she got up, she saw what appeared to be a normal looking rock. It appeared that someone was harrassing her for some reason, but there was not really anything she could do about it. As she was about to start cleaning up, she picked up the rock and that's when things happened.
It started glowing with blue and appeared like it was morphing itself, beginning to cover her hand, before she even had time to release it or throw it away. The next few minutes she does not remember, except that they were filled with immense pain, as the blue metallic substance covered her. She felt it forcing itself through her eyelids, inside her ears, forcing itself through her nose and mouth and even forcing itself through the pores in the skin. In the end she was fortunate enough that she passed out.
When Daisy-Lynn awoke she found herself being back to normal, though it appeared as if a tornado had ravaged her room. But she still somehow had a feeling that something was different, though she could not put her finger on it. It wasn't until after she had cleaned up, putting some cardboard in front of the window, that she somehow was able to focus on it. It was some sentence just hovering on the edge of her consciousness and with a little effort she could remember it, though she had no idea what it was meant to do. But she found out when she said it out loud, as she found the blue substance pouring out of her and covering her. She was utterly freaked out after that, but eventually calmed down and then found that she simply had to concentrate to return to normal again.
It took a few days before she tried to transform once again, realizing that when she was covered she was able to perform feats one thought was impossible, possessing a strength capable of lifting cars effortlessly. Daisy-Lynn still does not know what to do with those powers, though she's not as freaked out about them anymore.







*ABILITIES:* STR 32 [12] (+11), DEX 10 (+0), CON 32 [12] (+11), INT 10 (+0), WIS 10 (+0), CHA 10 (+0)

*SKILLS:* Knowledge (Art) 1 (+1), Knowledge (Business)1 (+1), Knowledge (Current Events) 2 (+2), Knowledge History 1 (+1), Knowledge (Popular Culture) 6 (+6)

*FEATS:*

*POWERS:* [source is alien for all powers]
Enhanced Strength 20
Enhanced Constitution 20
Impervious Toughness 8
Super-Strength 10 (64 tons/125 tons/200 tons)
Immovable 10 (Extra: Unstoppable)
Speed 4 (Alternate power: Leaping)
Immunity 9 (Life Support)
Enhanced Will Save 8
Enhanced Defense Bonus 2
Enhanced Attack Bonus 2

*SAVES:* Toughness 11 (impervious 8), Fortitude 11, Reflex 0, Will 8

*COMBAT:* Attack +2 [Unarmed 11 dmg], Defense 12 (12 flat-footed), Init +0, Grapple +26, Knockback -20

*DRAWBACKS:* Normal Identity (normal identity with no powers, shifts as full-round action, must be able to say transformation, common frequency, major intensity), Noticeable (enhanced constitution, uncommon, minor)

Trade offs - -3 dodge (5 max), +3 toughness (11 max), -3 attack (5 max), +3 damage (11 max)
Attributes 4 + Skills 3 + Feats 0 + Powers 118 + Saves 0 + Combat 0 + Drawbacks -5 = 120 PP


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 10, 2008)

It's typical that one posts and then when it finally goes through there are 5 more posts and the concept one just thought up has been shot down.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 10, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Reveille -
> 
> 
> Relique - Actually, I really like that concept, provided the created objects are only temporary.  Hehe, you could call the character Nolzur (Cookie to the first geek who gets the reference, shouldn't be too hard on a gamer board)




I refined my idea a bit during my hour and a half drive home from my gf's place.  

The character's name is going to be Edgar Allan Philips.  He's going to have create object (temporary of course) and illusion for his powers with Illusion being his main power.  I kind of imagine him being like Baron von Munchhausen (from the movie) in the respects that he has the ability to to create illusions/object through the act of story telling or by concentrating on artwork he created (note that the artwork fades after it's used).  This means that his drawbacks will be a powerless: Must speak or have personal artwork available. 

I imagine Edgar as being tall, lanky with an "emo-ish" hairstyle and wearing round glasses, an oversize army jacket (bought from a vintage store),  long cargo shorts and low top boots.  

I should have him stated out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

Nolzur's marvelous pigments


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope this isn't too late:

Arthur King's birthday was coming up.  He was excited.  Having just graduated high school, looking forward to geting his own apartment and starting at Hixville Community College, and growing fairly wealthy off of the combination of graduation and birthday presents, he was anticipating a golden age in his life.

Then he got, THE PACKAGE.  He figured it was just another present, so he opened it up and inside there was the most fantastic sword-replica wrapped in fine cloth with a note attached: "Happy Birthday, T.L.O.T.L"

After searching through his lexicon of text lingo, he was quite certain he didn't know who it came from, but was quite certain it was 100% pure awesome.  The minute he picked it up out of the box, he KNEW it was pure awesome.  He felt strong, fast, and just like when Keanu KNEW kung-fu, Arthur KNEW how to kick ass and take names with this sword.  As he was examining his new gift he noticed it had a name etched into the blade-"Excalibur." 

At this point, Arthur has picked up a bullet-proof vest and is attempting to fashion a super-hero costume for himself with a England, King Arthur motif.  He's also researching Excalibur and trying to figure out who snet him his sword.  I plan on crafting links between him and other PCs once we know who is in.

Powers: Basically, a bad-ass with a sword.  He loses all of his powers if he doesn't have his sword (drawback).  I am not sure if the sword should come with the mythical scabbard of invulnerability or not--it would certainly add to his survivability.  In game terms: Sword would grant Strike, be fairly accurate, and maybe have a couple of interesting melee-based special attacks.  If I don't have the scabbard, I'll probably also give the sword some deflection in order to give myself SOME defenses.  If I do have the scabbard, it will probably give me a number of immunities and Protection that I lose if I lose the scabbard.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2008)

Jemal, the amnesia can be worked with. I like the idea of someone who's missing their identity and who's power therefore becomes a handicap...however, there are other drawbacks that can be explored. Amnesia can be a difficult thing in a game, I realize...it puts a lot more work on the GM, and it can distance the player from the character. Clear risks.

So lets assume for now I'm going with Facade. And yes, I do mean to make sure I get it right the first time this time.   I am much more wary of situational limits to powers now.

Since I think the drawback will be just as defining (possibly more so) than the specific powers, I'd like to focus on that for now. 

Here's some ideas for possible drawbacks that I'm brainstorming:

1) Unusual metabolic requirements. Perhaps the changes to the character's body requires intake of unusual "food." Metal, perhaps, or plastics. Or maybe she has some kind of weak Drain power that she uses to "feed" on living things.

2) Copies more than faces. When she samples a person, she might absorb elements of their psyches too. This could be reflected in an ability to gain memories (perhaps a limited form of telepathy), but also in a tendency to pick up psychological weaknesses. Moreover, much like a person is vulnerable to diseases they've never had, she would have no defenses against the insecurities, fears, emotions and so on of the people she scans. This makes their impact on her disproportionately high.

3) Unusual physiological weakness. Facade's strange new body will be pretty durable, but there's something that throws it for a loop. Maybe it's like a slug, and foams and convulses when you throw salt on her, or maybe it dissolves in alcohol. Whatever it is, a relatively ordinary substance reacts with her inhuman biology to either cause damage, or inflict a debilitating reaction.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm going to have to back out, I've already got enough on my plate.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 10, 2008)

*DAISY-LYNN LEWIS*
PL 8 - 120 PP

*Real Name:* Daisy-Lynn Lewis
*Occupation:* Student
*Identity:* Secret
*Legal Status:* Citizen of the United States
*Other Aliases:* None
*Place of Birth:* Hixville, Ca
*Marital Status:* Single
*Known Relatives:* Billy-Joe Lewis (father), Mary-Elizabeth Lewis-Donaldson (mother)
*Group Affiliation:* None
*Base of Operations:* Hixville, Ca
*First Appearance:* CHOSEN #1

Daisy-Lynn was raised into a rather standard trailer-trash family in the slums of Hixville. She was raised primarily by her father Bobby-Joe Lewis, since her mother had left the family behind when Daisy-Lynn was only 4 years old, in favor of some other man, one with more success in life. And unfortunately finances were tight for Bobby-Joe, so he was forced to spend 14 hours or more per day, in order to keep food on the table for himself and his daughter.
Now if this was a fairy tale, Daisy-Lynn would have grown up to be a beautiful young woman and she would be saved by a knight in a shining armor. But fairy tales are not real, and Daisy-Lynn was not a beauty, instead she was rather bland looking, some would even describe her as looking slightly geeky, wearing baggy clothings and with a hair that was never really easy to tame.
School was never what had her greatest interest. Mostly since she had only few friends and was one of those suffering from being teased But she also knew that if she wanted any hope of ever escaping the trailer park, she would need good grades and get some education, since chances of her finding a rich husband were almost equal to nil. Unfortunately her talents weren't really focused on school work, in fact she seemed to lack any particular talent at anything, being rather average in all subjects.
It seemed clear that Daisy-Lynn was destined to remain in the trailer park for the rest of her life, eventually finding herself a husband and breeding some children. Sure she spent most of her spare time reading about gossip, imagining herself in the shoes of celebrities, dreaming of being a famous actress or singer or perhaps a Hollywood movie star.
Daisy-Lynn's life changed a week ago, when some strange rock smashed through her window while she was sleeping, waking her up in the process. As she got up, she saw what appeared to be a normal looking rock. It appeared that someone was harrassing her for some reason, but there was not really anything she could do about it. As she was about to start cleaning up, she picked up the rock and that's when things happened.
It started glowing with blue and appeared like it was morphing itself, beginning to cover her hand, before she even had time to release it or throw it away. The next few minutes she does not remember, except that they were filled with immense pain, as the blue metallic substance covered her. She felt it forcing itself through her eyelids, inside her ears, forcing itself through her nose and mouth and even forcing itself through the pores in the skin. In the end she was fortunate enough that she passed out.
When Daisy-Lynn awoke she found herself being back to normal, though it appeared as if a tornado had ravaged her room. But she still somehow had a feeling that something was different, though she could not put her finger on it. It wasn't until after she had cleaned up, putting some cardboard in front of the window, that she somehow was able to focus on it. It was some sentence just hovering on the edge of her consciousness and with a little effort she could remember it, though she had no idea what it was meant to do. But she found out when she said it out loud, as she found the blue substance pouring out of her and covering her. She was utterly freaked out after that, but eventually calmed down and then found that she simply had to concentrate to return to normal again.
It took a few days before she tried to transform once again, realizing that when she was covered she was able to perform feats one thought was impossible, possessing a strength capable of lifting cars effortlessly. Daisy-Lynn still does not know what to do with those powers, though she's not as freaked out about them anymore.






*Eyes:* Blue in both forms
*Hair:* Normal identity - Dark brown, Powered form - Blue metallic
*Skin:* Normal identity - Caucasian, Powered form - Blue metallic
*Height:* 5'4" in both forms
*Weight:* Normal identity - 120 lbs, Powered identity - 600 lbs


*ABILITIES:* STR 30 [10] (+10), DEX 10 (+0), CON 22 [10] (+6), INT 12 (+1), WIS 12 (+1), CHA 10 (+0)

*SKILLS:* Knowledge (Art) 1 (+2), Knowledge (Business)1 (+2), Knowledge (Current Events) 2 (+3), Knowledge History 1 (+2), Knowledge (Popular Culture) 6 (+7)

*FEATS:*

*POWERS:* [source is alien for all powers]
Density +10 (1440 lbs; +20 strength, +5 Impervious Toughness, +3 Super-Strength, +3 Immovability (Ex: Unstoppable); Ex: Duration - continuous; Fl: Duration – Permanent, PF: Innate, Accurate (unarmed) 3, Improved Grab, Improved Grapple) 39
Enhanced Constitution +12 (Ex: Impervious 6, PF: Innate) 19
Super-Strength +3 (60 str; PF: Bracing, Shockwave; AP: Leaping 6)
Immovability +3 (Ex: Unstoppable) 
Immunity +13 (Life Support, starvation and thirst, sleep, critical hits)
Mind Shield (Ex: Continous) +10
Shield +5 (blocking with arms)
Enhanced Fortitude Save +7

*SAVES:* Toughness +11 (Impervious), Fortitude +13, Reflex +0, Will +1 [Mind Shield 10]

*COMBAT:* Attack +0, unarmed +6 [Unarmed 10 dmg], Defense 15 (10 flat-footed), Init +0, Grapple +16, Knockback -17

*DRAWBACKS:* Normal Identity (normal identity with no powers, shifts as full-round action, must be able to say transformation, common frequency, major intensity), Noticeable (density – blue metallic skin, uncommon, minor)

Trade offs - -3 dodge (5 max), +3 toughness (11 max), -2 attack (6 max), +2 damage (10 max)

_Attributes 4 + Skills 3 + Feats 0 + Powers 118 + Saves 0 + Combat 0 + Drawbacks -5 = 120 PP_


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 10, 2008)

Jemal said:


> What kind of details?  I've allready told everything about the campaign that your character would know at start.




Well, if I had a better idea of the link between the drawback and the powers you are aiming for, it might give me inspiration.

As is, it's a little confusing.  For example, you say you want a major Drawback but you give Daredevil as an example for disability.  Daredevil has a radar sense and his blindness hardly affects him at all.  The book suggests that for such a character, blindness is an uncommon/minor drawback worth just 1 point, not 5.  It isn't much of an inconvenient for him.  About the only thing he misses out is the ability to see colours.  

So can we get this sort of disabilities that are more flavours than serious hindrances?  I could get behind my character being blind but having blindsight because he uses his telekinesis to 'feel out' things around him.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 10, 2008)

Revised the above power set, so that it's now only three powers that all make sense, rather than 9 or so powers that did make some sense, but in others not.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 11, 2008)

Is losing the sword=no powers a good enough drawback?

Also, could I build feats into the "Device-Excalibur" in order to represent what the sword grants and what all Arthur loses when he loses the sword?

I think I'll probably take Deflect, a bunch of ranks of Improved Block, and then 3 or so different attacks, probably a basic strike of some kind and then 2 alternate powers that represent different sword techniques.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2008)

Mew. Shapeshifting, eh?

Did I pitch my idea too late?

Hm.

Well. Hm.

Okay...back to the drawing board, I guess. Sorry, Bia...didn't know you were doing that.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2008)

If I'm not too late I'd like to enter a character.

Carly Pope is the  17 year old daughter of the high school therapist Meridith Gentry-Pope and Hixville's police chief Daniel Pope.  An A student in the high school, she has applied for early acceptance into Dartmouth's art program, and is considering a minor in psychology.

Within the last week Carly has been noticing some strange things occuring.  Whenever she gets really into something she's watching she can actually do it herself even if she never could before.  It started with her younger sister's piano recital.

Power: Reflex Memory (Feats Included)


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 11, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Mew. Shapeshifting, eh?
> 
> Did I pitch my idea too late?
> 
> ...




You were doing a shape shifter? Sorry Shayuri.  The original was idea was a living metal covering her body, but that was shot down even before it was posted. Then I thought of adding morph somewhere to the build and then the character I changed more over to become like the evil terminator. Went from 3 Shapeshift to 8 Shapeshift when I was cleaning up the build and removed the Enhanced Strength, Constitution, Dexterity, etc.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2008)

Mew. Yeah...I shotgunned a few concepts, and Jemal liked the shapeshifter best...so I started developing that idea.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2008)

_A few background details may have to be tweaked to fit in why we have powers._

*OVERDRIVE*





*Real Name:* Oliver Danvers
*Occupation:* Student
*Identity: *Secret
*Legal Status:* Citizen of the United States with juvenile record
*Other Aliases:* Odie, O.D.
*Place of Birth:* San Francisco, CA
*Marital Status:* Single
*Known Relatives:* Donald Danvers (father)
*Group Affiliation:* None
*Base of Operations:* Hixville; a small city located somewhere in-between LA and SF
*First Appearance:* CHOSEN #1

*History: *Oliver; or "Odie" to his friends, was the son of the rich industrialist Donald Danvers. For the past few weeks Odie had been constantly getting into trouble and was expelled from his boarding school due to his rebellious and aggressive behavior. Little did anyone know this was due to the radical hormonal changes his body was undergoing. Odie realized something was strange very recently after he nearly crippled the whole Offensive Line of the Football Team in his last school. He discovered that in times of stress or danger he experienced what he called "The Rush" and his body's flight or fight response kicked into overdrive. Soon after the incident he was sent to his father for punishment. There his father was busy working on developing of Plasmagnetic Levitation for the government. His first prototype was considered a failure as test subjects who attempted to use the Floating Board found it too difficult to use and often crashed out of control and ordered the prototype to be destroyed. Curious, Odie "rescued" the prototype and found the movements needed to control the device to be extremely similiar to those needed while skating. He then affixed normal skateboard wheels to the Board so no one would ask questions when he carried it around. 

*Height:* 5 ft. 9 in.
*Weight: *145 lbs
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Black
*Unusual Features: *Pale White Skin while Overdrive

*Strength Level:* Overdrive unsually possesses the strength of a boy his age and build who engages in regular activity. During times of stress his adrenal levels rise enabling him to perform feats of superhuman strength, albeit for only a short period of time.

*Known Superhuman Powers: *Overdrive possesses a radically altered physiology, especially his endocrine and glandular system. The chemistry of his seretonin and adrenaline have been altered allowing him to achieve superhuman feats of strength and endurance. Though such feats are often taxing to his body which is not fully adapted to such activity. His glands also release a chemical that reduces lactic acid build up in his muscles making him extremely resistant to fatigue while engaged in normal activity. An interesting side-effect to this chemical is its effect on the melanin content in his skin. Enabling him to virtually drain the pigment from his epidermis. The pain receptors in his brain also seem to have a "kill-switch" which allow him to shut off sensory input over a certain unknown threshold. Also when severely injured, his regenerative abilities seems to increase exponentially, dramatically increasing his recovery time. Another side-effect of his altered endocrine system is an increased production of Androstadienone, a chemical component of male sweat, that maintains higher levels of cortisol in females. This has been known to act as an aphrodisiac to the opposite sex.
*Equipment:* Overdrive uses a "Hoverboard". The Hoverboard is basically a skateboard without wheels.  The hoverboard allows him to hover above the ground because of its reaction with the energy found within the surface of the earth itself.  The planet we live on is filled with magnetic forces which play along with gravitational pull.  Along with the use of the electromagnets underneath the hoverboard, it enables the board to propel and stay propelled above the ground indefinitely.  Because of the conflict between the magnets and the magnetic energy within the surface of the earth.  This conflict forces the board to resist the surface of the earth and remain suspended in the air.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's Edgar's preliminary write up (Game stats only)


[sblock="Character Sheet"]
*ABILITIES:*
Str 11 (+0) Dex 14 (+2) Con 12 (+1) Int 16 (+3) Wis 15 (+2) Cha 12 (+1)

*SAVING THROWS:*
Toughness +2 (+1 unarmored), Fortitude +3 (1+2), Reflexes +3 (2+1), Will +5 (2+3)

*COMBAT:*
Base Attack +1, Base Defense +5 (Defense 15, flatfooted 12), Initiative +2

*SKILLS:* 
Bluff 1 (+3), Concentration 4 (+7), Craft: Artistic 10 (+13), Craft: Structural 2 (+5), Drive 1 (+3),  Knowledge: Art 3 (+5), Knowledge: Pop Culture 2 (+4), Notice 4 (+6), Profession: Illustrator 5 (+7), Profession: Writer 4 (+7)


*FEATS: * 
Equipment 4, Second Chance 1 (Create: Artistic), Skill Mastery (Concentration, Create: Artistic, Notice, Profession: Writer)

*POWERS: *
Create Object 6 [16pp]: PF: Precise, Progression 2 (25ft), Subtle 1; Drawbacks: See Below

Illusion 8 [53pp]: PF: Progression 4 (100ft.); Extras: Duration (Sustained), Selective Attack, Drawbacks: See Below

AP: Deadly Illusion 6 [48pp]: PF: Progression 4 (100ft.);  Extras: Damaging, Selective Attack; Drawbacks: See Below
*EQUIPMENT * 
Art Supplies (Sketchbook, paint, brushes, pencils an pen), Camera, Cell Phone (Camera, PDA), Desktop Computer, Laptop Computer, Leather Jacket, Rebuilt/Customized 1940 Ford Coupe (AC, Alarm, Radio/Cd player, Leather Interior) 

*DRAWBACKS:* 
Power Loss (-3 pp, Minor, Very Common):  To use his Illusion and Create Object powers, Edgar must either draw a object/scene he wishes to create or write down a brief description of it and verbally describe it.
*HERO POINTS: * 1

Abilities 20pp + Skills 9 pp + Feats 6pp + Powers 69pp + Combat 12pp + Saves 7 pp – Drawbacks 3  = 120 pp

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

Shayuri/Bialaska - 
Truthfully, I preferred Shayuri's proposed shapeshifter to Bialaska's, if I had to choose one.    I'm not too fond of the 'terminator' take.
I actually didn't see any real problem with Bi's first take on the 'metal suit'... since it wasn't permanent, it's no more of a noticeable hindrance than someone who shoots lightning bolts from his hands. (The problem I had with WD's original 'crystal man' was that it seemed to be a permanent thing).  So long as it can be turned on/off, it's hideable and not that much more noticeable.
It also had an easy Drawback - Normal Identity, which I liked.
The ONLY problem I had with your first take on Daisy was the Speed. (Just as a note, unless your character's supposed to be a speedster I'd prefer staying away from multiple ranks of speed.)

Relique - Looks mechanically sound and fairly straight forward.  One question though is the action required to call forth your powers.  Drawing or Writing usually takes time.  I assume then that you'll want to make a few pre-mades to keep with you?  Alternately, you may wish to take Quickness(Limited: Drawing/painting)... though not TOO much quickness. (It's not a drawback if you can paint a masterpiece in half a second)

H4H - I like the concept, the write-in of the hover-board, and the general idea behind the character.  Two problems though: 
A: it sounds like he's had his 'rush' power for a while, or at least it's been building for a while.  The powers are all supposed to have suddenly come out of nowhere within the last month, not been developing for some time.
B: The descriptions of your 'powers' are very scientific and my brain can't wrap my head around what exactly you're planning on doing with them all 'game wise'.  What It sounds like to me is: Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Constitution, immune to fatigue/pain, Regeneration, Immune to Mind Effects, Attractive Feat, and Flight (From hover board).  The only one I have a problem with is the Mental Protection one.  Care to elabourate on what you meant by it?

Shalimar - Interesting concept, feel free to flesh it out, I think an "i can do whatever I see" character could be an interesting counter-weight to Shayuri's "I can become whatever I touch" character.

Shaggy - It specifically states that power loss when loosing device is NOT a drawback, b/c that's PART of the device themselves (That's why they give more points than they cost).  What I would suggest is that instead of buying the sword as a Device, you buy your abilities normally, and then use the sword as a 'focus', taking the 'normal identity' drawback for whenever you do not have the sword (Basically wielding the sword 'transforms' you into King Arthur, A'la HE-Man).  Then you could use your points on stuff like Enhanced Strength/con, Protection(Maybe it summons magical'armour'), Strike, Leadership abilities, etc... Thoughts?

Mal - Perhaps Daredevil was a bad example, I was merely trying to give an example of a super-hero with a disability.  Perhaps Professor Xavier's Weelchair would be more appropriate..
The purpose of the Major Drawbacks is that everybody who develops a power will have some sort of Achiles Heel.  Be it a major disability (Either before or because of their power), or not having powers all the time (Normal Identity), or something that affects them greatly (Weakness/Vulnerability, either due to their powers or something else).

ALLRIGHT, Recruitment is closed.  Lets see what we've got...
List of players followed by character concept.
Rellique - Edgar (Artist)
Hero4Hire - Overdrive (Self-Adrenal Boosts)
Bialaska - Daisy-Lyn (Metal girl)?
Shayuri - Facade (Shape-shifter)? *Unless you've changed your mind*
Shalimar - Carly Pope (Reflex Memory)
ShaggySpellsword - King Arthur(Nuff Said)
WalkingDad - Iceman(Cold Control)
APassingManiac - Jack Sullivan(Fire Control)
Mal Malenkirk - Jean Van Den Abel(Telekinetic)
Reveile - PULLED OUT (Sorry to hear)

So that leaves us with... a whopping 9 characters.  I don't think I want that many, so lets see what we can do.  


OK, I want Overdrive and King Arthur.  Those two stand out the most to me.  
I'm also seeing some good pairings.. Jack & Jean (Fire & Ice), Facade & Carly (Mimic's), Carly & Edgar (Both artists)...

I'm gonna go Overdrive, King Arthur, and 4 more characters, but I'll need a little more character info before I can decide.  Need to figure out what's happening with Bialaksa & Shayuri's characters, I'd like some more info on WalkingDad's Ice-man, etc.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2008)

I can definitely tweak the background so the powers come on more sudden.

The closest to what his powers will be is the _Living Weapon_ archetype from Instant Hero. So yeah low level super stats with fast healing and a rank or two of pheremones. I think I may drop the mental protection thing. 
The concept was initially for a higher PL Game and probably isnt a good fit for a non super earth.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2008)

Made a quick edit to background but I may have to rewrite it so it flows a bit better but it is a quick fix. Also dropped the psychic conductivity stuff.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 11, 2008)

I was  initially thinking that for the most part he would have some predrawn pictures and prewritten descriptions which he would use (not sure how many), but I do like your suggestion. about using Quickness.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2008)

How "down-to-earth" do you want the hoverboard to be?

I left it open so I could go with a simple rank of speed and limited airwalking to full fledged flight.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

If you want to make it like the goblin's glider, go ahead.  If you don't want much more than a hoverboard a'la Back to the Future, that's fine too.  I think the high-tech approach would be perfect for this though.  Flight's good so long as it isn't too fast (say 4 ranks?).


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 11, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Shayuri/Bialaska -
> Truthfully, I preferred Shayuri's proposed shapeshifter to Bialaska's, if I had to choose one.    I'm not too fond of the 'terminator' take.
> I actually didn't see any real problem with Bi's first take on the 'metal suit'... since it wasn't permanent, it's no more of a noticeable hindrance than someone who shoots lightning bolts from his hands. (The problem I had with WD's original 'crystal man' was that it seemed to be a permanent thing).  So long as it can be turned on/off, it's hideable and not that much more noticeable.
> It also had an easy Drawback - Normal Identity, which I liked.
> The ONLY problem I had with your first take on Daisy was the Speed. (Just as a note, unless your character's supposed to be a speedster I'd prefer staying away from multiple ranks of speed.)




Oh! I thought it was Alternate Form in general that you didn't want. Truthfully I liked the original brick more than the shapeshifter too, but was discouraged by the comment that came just around the time that I posted it.

When I get off work I'll make a few edits of the original power house and then go with her.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 11, 2008)

I wasn't sure if you were looking at the drawback thing as an actual in-game Drawback worth points and the like or simply a drawback--a problem you will face as a superhero.

I can definitely go the full on Shazaam thing and have the sword turn me into a different person and such.  It will be cool.

Also, I will go ahead and look into H4H's backstory and link our characters together.  Will do more as more are accepted in.

Glad you like Arthur.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2008)

*Secret Identity:* Frost
*Real Name:* Jacob Calvins
*Occupation:* High-School Student
*Identity: *Secret
*Legal Status:* Citizen of the United States
*Other Aliases:* Jack, Jay, Kelvin
*Place of Birth:* _Pending_ near SF
*Marital Status:* Single
*Known Relatives:* Marge Calvins (mother), George Calvins (father _deceased_)
*Group Affiliation:* None
*Base of Operations:* Hixville; a small city located somewhere in-between LA and SF
*First Appearance:* CHOSEN (?) #1

*History: *Jacob Calvins was born as the son of George and Marge Calvins , born Niemann. Starting in his puberty, Jacob seemed to get one cold after the next, but without any viral reasons. The doctors finally thought about some kind of allergy.
Then, he suddenly started to feel better. Sure, he seemed to have a bit of a low body temperature and get some weight (without becoming thicker), but he only get alarmed, after he cut himself with a knife and expierienced no bleeding. Instead his flesh beneath his first skin layer had the hardness of a frozen steak and he knife he dropped in shock shattered on the floor, deep-frozen.

*Personality:*
Jacob was always a quiet and shy kid. His medical conditions prevented him from engaging to much in the sport teams (although he isn't in a that bad physical shape) and he wasn't bright enough to hang up with the nerds. His only two passions were reading comic books and sculpting. Yes, he is one of this rare introverted artist types.


*Height:* 5 ft.  8 in.
*Weight: *160 lbs (now)
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Dark-Blond
*Unusual Features: *No body heat, organs in kind of cyro-stasis

*Strength Level:* Frost possesses the strength of a boy his age and build who engages in regular activity. His durability is augmented by his change.

*Known Superhuman Powers: *Frost possess normal human physiology with some key differences. His entire inner body is frozen solid without becoming brittle. This makes him highly resistent to most kinds of damage or critical wounds. Despite this condition, he can act normally. With modest concentration, he can absorb the heat in his vicinity into his body, creating in effect cold. After a bit of experimentation, he was able to use this to create objects from air moisture, like ice bridges for transportation or as a form of attack. He is naturally immune to cold, and can shield his clothing against the worst effects of it.
*Equipment:* Frost is not known to use any kind of special equipment.

ooc: For a common theme, I already thought to give him a sculpting skill as a hobby skill he is able to utilize in his supers career. Could be the artist connection.

[sblock=Stats]
Str:12 Dex:14 Con:14 Int:12 Wis:12 Cha:10

Tough+12 Fort+7 Reflex+7 Will+7

Skills (9/36ranks): Acrobatics 6, Bluff 6, Concentration 11, Notice 7, Craft Sculpting 6

Feats(7): Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Attack-Focus (ranged 2), Power Attack, Precise Shot, Uncanny Dodge Visual

Power:
Cold Control 10 (20)
AP: Create Object (Ice; Impervious Extra, Permanent Flaw) 10 (1)
Ap: Blast 10 (1)
Protection 8 (Extras: Impervious10; Drawback: Noticeable) (17)
Immunity (poison, diease, crit, suffocation, cold) (11)

Combat (24): Attack +6, Damage +10 (energy blast), Defense +6, Initiative +2

Abilities 14 + Skills 9 (36 ranks) + Feats 7 + Powers 50 + Combat 24 + Saves 16 = 120

Trade-offs: -2 Att, +2 Damage ;  -2 Defense, +2 Toughness
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 11, 2008)

*Excalibur [PL 8] 120pp*
*Concept*: The Once and Future King, come again.
*Appearance*: Male, 18 years old, 180 lbs, 5’11”.  Grey eyes and light brown hair.  Went out and bought a concealed vest when he realized he had serious super-hero potential with his new sword. 

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]
*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 10
*DEX* 10
*CON* 14
*INT* 16
*WIS* 14
*CHA* 16
*Subtotal*: *20pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]
*ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES*
*BAB* +3
*BDB* +4
*TOUGH* +8, +5 flat-footed
*FORT* 4+2 Con
*REFLEX* 6+0 Dex
*WILL* 4+2 Will
*Subtotal*: *28 pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]
*SKILLS*
Bluff [8] +11, Computers [6] +9, Diplomacy [2] +5, Drive [4] +4, Knowledge – Current Events [6] +9, Knowledge - History [4] +7, Knowledge – Popular Culture [4] +7, Notice [4] +6, Sense Motive [6] +8.
_44 ranks total_
*Subtotal*: *11 pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS]
*FEATS*
Defensive Roll [3], Dodge Focus [4], Equipment 3, Taunt, Accurate Attack, Improved Block 3, Improved Disarm 3, Improved Initiative 2, Power Attack, Weapon Bind.
*Subtotal*: *22 pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=POWERS]
*POWERS*: *Excalibur, Mystic Blade* (Device 14, easy to lose, 3 pp/rank, Power Feat: Restricted: Bloodline of Arthur)
[*Deflect 8*: [All ranged attacks, Reflect, Redirect; 4 pp/rank]
*Paralyzing Blow 9*: [Paralyze linked to Strike; Paralyze alt save: Fort; Accurate 2, Improved Critical; alt. powers: Stunning Blow, Penetrating Flurry; 3 pp/rank]
*Stunning Blow 8*: [Stun linked to Strike; Accurate 2, Improved Critical; 3 pp/rank]
*Penetrating Flurry*: [Strike, Auto-fire 2, Penetrating, Accurate 2, Improved Critical; 3 pp/rank]]
*Subtotal*: *43 pp*.[/sblock]

 [sblock=Equipment]Compact Car, Undercover Vest, Cell phone, Desktop Computer[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*Tradeoff* +1 damage/-1 attack
*Paralyzing Blow* melee +7 (19-20 crit.; Lethal DC 24/Paralyze Fort DC 19)
*Stunning Blow* melee +7 (19-20 crit.; Lethal DC 24/Stun Fort DC 19) 
*Penetrating Flurry* melee +7 (Lethal DC 24; Auto-fire, Penetrating) 
*Disarm* melee +13 (+9 vs. Str)
*Block* +9 melee /+8 ranged
*Initiative* +8
*Defense* +8/+2 Flat-footed
*Toughness* +8/+5 Flat-footed
*Fort* +6
*Ref* +6
*Will* +6
*Grapple* +3
*Knockback* -4/-2 flat-footed
[/sblock]

[sblock=Drawbacks] Normal Identity: Change over the course of a full round when drawing forth Excalibur (4 pps)[/sblock]

[sblock=Normal Identity]*Arthur King [PL 4] 33 pp*

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]
*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 10
*DEX* 10
*CON* 14
*INT* 16
*WIS* 12
*CHA* 12
*Subtotal*: *14pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]
*ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES*
*BAB* +0
*BDB* +2
*TOUGH* +8, +5 flat-footed
*FORT* 0+2 Con
*REFLEX* 0+0 Dex
*WILL* 0+2 Will
*Subtotal*: *4 pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]
*SKILLS*
Bluff [8] +9, Computers [6] +9, Diplomacy [2] +3, Drive [4] +4, Knowledge – Current Events [6] +9, Knowledge - History [4] +7, Knowledge – Popular Culture [4] +7, Notice [4] +5, Sense Motive [6] +7.
_44 ranks total_
*Subtotal*: *11 pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS]
*FEATS*
Equipment 3, Taunt
*Subtotal*: *4 pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]Compact Car, Undercover Vest, Cell phone, Desktop Computer[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*Tradeoff* -1 defense/+1 toughness
*Punch* melee +0 (nonlethal DC 15)
*Initiative* +0
*Defense* +2/+1 Flat-footed
*Toughness* +5
*Fort* +2
*Ref* +0
*Will* +1
*Grapple* +0
*Knockback* -2
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2008)

Jemal, Bialaska - Looks like the situation's been resolved happily, so I'm gonna stick with Facade.   If you have any feedback about those drawbacks ideas I listed, let me know...otherwise I'll just pick whichever (possibly more than one) seems to fit the build the best.

I'll try to get a sheet up tonight.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 11, 2008)

Return of the Mini-Juggynaut! With the Immovable and Unstoppable I kinda imagine her a lot like Juggernaut, since she's not being moved, unless she allows herself to be moved. 

Or perhaps she's some crossbreed between Colossus and Juggernaut, even if that's not really possible since they're both males (though with mutants I guess anything is possible).


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2008)

*Secret Identity:* -NA-
*Real Name:* Carly Pope
*Occupation:* High-School Student
*Place of Birth:* _Hixville_
*Marital Status:* Single
*Relatives:* Meridith Gentry-Pope (mother, High School Therapist), Daniel Pope (father, Police Chief)
*Group Affiliation:* None
*Base of Operations:* Hixville; a small city located somewhere in-between LA and SF
*First Appearance:* CHOSEN (?) #1

*History:** Carly Lilith Pope is the oldest daughter of the police chief of Hixville, and despite what the town’s name may imply she has lived a very artistic and sophisticated life spending many weekends in both LA and San Francisco soaking up the art and culture. She is very dedicated to her drawing and photography to the point where she has applied for early acceptance to Dartmouth for their Fine Arts program. *

*Personality:* _Everyone seems to like Carly not because she's a cheerleader (which she isn't), or because she throws drinking parties (which she definitely doesn't); no, they like her because she is a genuinely nice person who is pleasant to be around. Carly's friends run the gammut of Jocks to geeks to drama club. The best song to describe Carly is 'I'm a bitch' because she really is a bit of everything all rolled into one. She can come across as sophisticated and intelligent one moment and completely silly and irreverent the next._

*Height:* 5 ft. 8 in.
*Weight: *137 lbs
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Brownish-Red






*Known Superhuman Powers: *Carly appears to be able to duplicate any skill that she observes someone making use of. She isn’t quite sure about things yet, but she has decided that she should probably watch the Olympics as a test.

[sblock=Stats]
Str:10 Dex:14 Con:12 Int:14 Wis:14 Cha:14

Tough+4 Fort+7 Reflex+8 Will+8

Skills (10/40ranks): Bluff +6(4)/+10, Computers +5(3), Craft (Artistic) +8(6), Diplomacy +6(4)/+10, Knowledge 2+ [Art 8, Pop Culture 2, Theology/ Philosophy 2, Behavioral Sciences 2], Notice +4(2), Sense Motive +8(6)

Feats (15): Dodge Focus (3), Defensive Roll (3), Attractive (1), Connected, Benefit (Police Chief’s Daughter), Equipment 5 (25 EP), Rapid Bluff

Power:
Reflex Memory 7 [35PP Pool] (Extra: Feats; Flaw: Standard Action; 8pp/rank 56pp)

Combat (8)
(4)Attack +2, Damage +0 (unarmed)
(4)Defense +15 (11 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2

Abilities 18 + Skills 10 (40 ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 56 + Combat 24 + Saves 16 = 120

Trade-offs: +2 Attack/ -2 Damage[/sblock]

Carly needs her Reflex Memory power to be able to meet her caps, until she starts to fill out her pool she will be pretty weak.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2008)

_very _rough sheet as I have very little time tonight. 

"*----------Character Details---------*
*Player Name:* H4H
*Character Name:* 
*Character Alias:* Overdrive
*GM's Name:* Jemal
*Age:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Power Level:* 8
*Power Points:* 120
*Appearance:* 
--------------------------------------

*----------Background---------*

--------------------------------------

*----------Ability Scores---------*
*Strength:* 30/10 (+10/0)
*Dexterity:* 24 (+7/+2)
*Constitution:* 30/10 (+10/0)
*Intelligence:* 10 (0)
*Wisdom:* 10 (0)
*Charisma:* 10 (0)
--------------------------------------

*----------Saves---------*
*Toughness:* +10/0
*Fortitude:* +13/3
*Reflex:* +13
*Willpower:* +5
--------------------------------------

*----------Combat---------*
*Attack Bonus:* +6 (melee), +3 (ranged)
*Damage Bonus:* Unarmed +10/0
*Grapple:* +16
*Defense Bonus:* +6 (+2 flat footed)
*Initiative:* +7
--------------------------------------

*----------Lifting Capacity---------*
*Light Load:* 532 lbs
*Medium Load:* 1064 lbs
*Heavy Load:* 1600 lbs
*Max Load:* 1.6 tons
*Push/Drag:* 4.0 tons
--------------------------------------

*----------Movement Rate---------*
*Base Speed:* 30 ft/r / 60 ft/r / 120 ft/r
*Leap:* 20 ft / 10 ft / 5 ft
*Flight:* 1000 ft/r
--------------------------------------

*----------Skills---------*

*Acrobatics* - 8 (+15)
*Bluff* - 8 (+8)
*Climb* - 5 (+15)
*Disable Device* - 5 (+5)
*Drive* - 3 (+10)
*Escape Artist* - 0 (+7)
*Intimidate* - 5 (+5)
*Knowledge: Business* - 1 (+1)
*Knowledge: Popular Culture* - 4 (+4)
*Knowledge: Streetwise* - 4 (+4)
*Notice* - 5 (+5)
*Pilot* - 1 (+8)
*Ride* - 1 (+8)
*Search* - 5 (+5)
*Sleight of Hand* - 1 (+8)
*Stealth* - 8 (+15)
*Swim* - 0 (+10)
--------------------------------------

*----------Feats---------*
*Acrobatic Bluff:* Feint and trick using Acrobatics rather than Bluff
*All-out Attack:* Reduce defense bonus to increase attack bonus
*Attack Focus (Melee) (3):* +3 bonus to melee attack rolls
*Dodge Focus (3):* +3 dodge bonus
*Elusive Target:* Double penalties for ranged attacks against you in melee
*Equipment (1):* 5 points worth of equipment
*Evasion (1):* Suffer 1/2 damage from attacks allowing a Reflex save
*Fast Overrun:* Make multiple overrun attempts in a round
*Fearless:* Immunity to fear effects
*Improved Overrun:* +4 bonus on trip checks while overrunning
*Move-by Action:* Move both before and after a standard action
*Power Attack:* Reduce attack bonus to increase damage bonus
*Taunt:* Demoralize using Bluff rather than Intimidate
*Uncanny Dodge:* Retain your dodge bonus while flat-footed
--------------------------------------

*----------Powers---------*
*Adrenal Surge* {} - Power Rank 20 - Cost 21 (1 * 20 + 1)
_Extras:_ Total Fade
_Flaws:_ Emotional

*Alternate Power 1 of Adrenal Surge  (20/20)*
*Healing* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 20 (2 * 10)
_Extras:_ Total
_Flaws:_ Personal

*Enhanced Dexterity* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 10 (1 * 10)

*Immunity (Fatigue Effects, Pain Descriptor)* {} - Power Rank 7 - Cost 7 (1 * 7)

*Impervious Toughness* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 11 (1 * 10 + 1)
_Power Feats:_ Subtle

*Pheremones* {} - Power Rank 1 - Cost 4 (4 * 1)

*Suspended Animation* {} - Power Rank 2 - Cost 2 (1 * 2)

*Device (Hoverboard; Easy to Lose)* {} - Power Rank 1 - Cost 4 (3 * 1 + 1)
_Power Feats:_ Restricted (20+ Dex)

*Component of Container Device (Hoverboard; Easy to Lose)*
*Flight* {} - Power Rank 4 - Cost 4 (1 * 4)
_Flaws:_ Platform

*Component of Container Device (Hoverboard; Easy to Lose)*
*Feature (Can disguise as a real skateboard)* {} - Power Rank 1 - Cost 1 (1 * 1)


--------------------------------------


*----------Drawbacks---------*
*Involuntary Transform* - Points -3
_Description:_ 'Roid Rage - Freq DC 15 - Sev DC 15
--------------------------------------

*----------Cost Summary---------*
*Abilities:* 4
*Combat:* 12
*Saves:* 14
*Skills:* 16
*Feats:* 18
*Powers:* 59
*Drawbacks:* -3
*Total Cost:* 120
--------------------------------------"


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2008)

I was wondering if you would consider a house rule proposed by Steve Kenson regarding the Rage feat. Specifically the 1st rank of Rage being excempt from the PL Caps.

I think the feat would be flavorful for Overdrive but I don't want to constantly use it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2008)

*Edgar Allan Phillips PL 8 [120 pp] *
"Beware the paper tigers.." 

*Concept:* Artist with the powers of Illusion and matter creation 
*Appearance:* An frail 6 foot tall almost  nondescript looking 18 year old boy with amber colored eyes, long unkempt black hair. 

[sblock="Character Information"]
*Real Name:* Edgar Allan Phillips
*Secret Identity:* 
*Occupation:* Independent comic book writer/artist
*Marital Status:* Single 
*Age:* 18
*Height:*  6’0
*Weight*: 140
*Hair:*  Long black, unkempt 
*Eyes:* Light Amber
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:*  Caucasian
*Hometown:* Hixville
*Place of Birth:* Long Beach, Ca.

*Allegiance:* Family, Friends
*Motivations:*  Recognition

*First Appearance:* Chosen: Issue 1

*Personality:* Pending.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Background"]
Edgar Allan Phillips is an 18 year old high school graduate who is the son of Milley Star, an exotic dancer turned bar tenderness, and William Phillips, her former husband who is a famed manufacturer of custom-built street rods. Edgar has one sister, Joanna, who is a student at Hixville High school. 

Edgar is an artist who lives in a cramped loft apartment above Mr. Nolan’s Used Book Paradise, where he works part time.  He spends most of his free time working on his comic book, Manifest Dreamers, or hanging out at one of the Hixville’s local music venues with Mr. Nolan’s daughter, his close friend Eva.

Edgar lived a rather uneventful life until about a week ago, when Edgar discovered that he had the ability to create illusions and temporary objects based on his artwork. That night, as Edgar was returning to his loft, he was attacked by three masked men who were trying to break into the Mr. Nolan’s bookstore.  During his struggle, the unusual happened after Edgar found himself staring at a flier he created from his comic, which featured his character Mistress Natasha.  As he gazed upon the image, it began to fade then soon after, a woman dressed as the character appeared and fought off his Assailants before vanishing into thin air.  

The next day, Edgar revealed what happened during when his attacked to Eva who initially did not believe his story until he demonstrated his ability by making a basket flowers appear in her hands.   
[/sblock]


[sblock="Character Sheet"]
*ABILITIES:*
Str 10 (+0) Dex 14 (+2) Con 12 (+1) Int 16 (+3) Wis 14 (+2) Cha 12 (+1)

*SAVING THROWS:*
Toughness +2 (+1 unarmored), Fortitude +3 (1+2), Reflexes +3 (2+1), Will +5 (2+3)

*COMBAT:*
Base Attack +1, Base Defense +5 (Defense 15, flatfooted 12), Initiative +2

*SKILLS:* 
Concentration 4 (+7), Craft: Artistic 10 (+13), Craft: Structural 3 (+6), Drive 1 (+3),  Knowledge: Art 3 (+5), Knowledge: Popular Culture 2 (+4), Notice 4 (+6), Profession: Illustrator 5 (+7), Profession: Writer 4 (+7)


*FEATS: * 
Equipment 4, Second Chance 1 (Create: Artistic), Skill Mastery (Concentration, Create: Artistic, Notice, Profession: Writer)

*POWERS: *
Create Object 6 [16pp]: PF: Precise, Progression 2 (25ft), Subtle 1; Drawbacks: See Below

Illusion 8 [53pp]: PF: Progression 4 (100ft.); Extras: Duration (Sustained), Selective Attack, Drawbacks: See Below

AP: Deadly Illusion 6 [48pp]: PF: Progression 4 (100ft.);  Extras: Damaging, Selective Attack; Drawbacks: See Below

Quickness  4 [2pp]: x25; Flaws: Painting/Drawing Only (-2)

*EQUIPMENT * 
Art Supplies (Sketchbook, paint, brushes, pencils an pen), Camera, Cell Phone (Camera and PDA), Desktop Computer, Laptop Computer, Leather Jacket, Rebuilt/Customized 1940 Ford Coupe (AC, Alarm, Radio/Cd player, Leather Interior) 

*DRAWBACKS:* 
Power Loss (-3 pp, Minor, Very Common):  To use his Illusion and Create Object powers, Edgar must either draw a object/scene he wishes to create or write down a brief description of it and verbally describe it.
*HERO POINTS: * 1

Abilities 18pp + Skills 9 pp (36 ranks) + Feats 6pp + Powers 71pp + Combat 12pp + Saves 7pp – Drawbacks 3  = 120 pp

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, here's a sample to get things rolling, but mechanically speaking this is a complicated concept, and I could really use some input. What I have is a pair of supersenses that work by touch to sense either a genetic pattern or the material composition of the target. Once the target has been "scanned," the character can mimic it's properties, using a Shapeshifting or Object Mimic pool.

This feels like a kind of slipshod way to design the character though. One thing I'd like to try to retain is the notion that Facade has some freedom to determine what traits go with what traits. For example:

She scans a pigeon. Then later on she scans a reporter. She can then become that reporter (via Morph purchased with Shapeshifting), and still grow pigeon wings as well...because she scanned the pigeon traits earlier. And then, when using this winged reporter form, she could touch the sidewalk and become concrete as well...

Shapeshift/object mimicry seems like a way to do this, but are there better ones? I was looking at using the Mimic power, for example, but I'm not sure it's legal, or would do what I'm looking for. It may also be that what I'm looking for is too broad, or too vague to be useful.

Here's the sheet I'm using right now...still WIP of course.

[sblock]CODENAME Facade
Concept/Archetype: Shapeshifter
Power Level: 8
Power Points: 120
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 28
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 12 +1 (2 PP)
CON 14 +2 (4 PP)
INT 16 +3 (6 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (6 PP)
CHA 20 +5 (10 PP)

SAVES 15
TOUG +2 (+2 Con)
FORT +7 (5 Base + 2 Con) (5 PP)
REF +7 (6 Base + 1 Dex) (6 PP)
WILL +7 (4 Base + 3 Wis) (4 PP)

COMBAT 8
INIT +1
BASE DEF +2 (4 PP)
DEF 12 (10 + 2 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +2 (4 PP)

ATTACK

SKILLS 24 SP (6 PP)
Bluff +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Diplomacy +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Disguise +25 (5 ranks + 5 Cha + 15 Power)
Notice +7 (4 ranks + 3 Wis)
Sense Motive +8 (5 ranks + 3 Wis)

LANGUAGES (0 Ranks)

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS 1
Equipment (5) 1

POWERS 62
Detect DNA Pattern (Analytical, Acute), 3pp
Detect Chemical Composition (Analytical, Acute), 3pp

ShapeShift +3 (Only to acquire traits from 'scanned' individuals) 21pp
Object Mimicry +4 24pp

Regeneration (PF: Regrowth) +11 (11pp)
- Bruised +1 (1 rnd, auto)
- Injured +2 (5 min)
- Unconscious +1 (1 rnd)
- Staggered +3 (1 min)
- Disabled +2 (1 hr)
- Dead +1 (1 week)

EQUIPEMENT
Equipment

COST
Abilities [28]
Combat [8]
Saves [15]
Skills [6]
Feats [1]
Powers [62]
Drawbacks [XX]
Total [120]
Unspent [0][/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2008)

hero4hire said:


> I was wondering if you would consider a house rule proposed by Steve Kenson regarding the Rage feat. Specifically the 1st rank of Rage being excempt from the PL Caps.
> 
> I think the feat would be flavorful for Overdrive but I don't want to constantly use it.




He probably doesn't need it considering all the other powers he has going for him: Pheromones, Impervious Toughness 10, Enhanced Dexterity, Self-Healing, Flight (Hoverboard).  With the Impervious toughness 10 losing the -2 to defense is fairly meaning less.  To even hurt him someone would have to be thowing around PL 10+ attacks which would be pretty killer to everyone else.


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Aug 13, 2008)

I think I am going to have to withdraw my application. The game sounds like it's going to be great, but, even ignoring some issues in my offline life, I just can't seem to create a character that really clicks for me, either in mechanics or in fluff. I wish you all luck with the game, though!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Okay, here's a sample to get things rolling, but mechanically speaking this is a complicated concept, and I could really use some input. What I have is a pair of supersenses that work by touch to sense either a genetic pattern or the material composition of the target. Once the target has been "scanned," the character can mimic it's properties, using a Shapeshifting or Object Mimic pool...
> 
> 
> ShapeShift +3 (Only to acquire traits from 'scanned' individuals) 21pp
> ...




Why so complicated? You can just use Shapeshift to 'mimic' Alternate form:

ShapeShift +6 (Only to acquire traits from 'scanned' individuals and materials) 42pp

3pp unspent


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> She scans a pigeon. Then later on she scans a reporter. She can then become that reporter (via Morph purchased with Shapeshifting), and still grow pigeon wings as well...because she scanned the pigeon traits earlier. And then, when using this winged reporter form, she could touch the sidewalk and become concrete as well...
> 
> Shapeshift/object mimicry seems like a way to do this, but are there better ones? I was looking at using the Mimic power, for example, but I'm not sure it's legal, or would do what I'm looking for. It may also be that what I'm looking for is too broad, or too vague to be useful.



Hmm, the problem is that it then becomes exponential.  The ability to turn your skin into metal (wood/stone/etc) is powerful.  The ability to shift into an animal and use it's 'powers' (Flight, speed, blending in, attack, etc) is powerful.  The ability to turn into any person(Disguises) is powerful.  The ability to do all of them at the Same Time AND combine them?  Too powerful.  I'd be fine with you able to turn into anything you'd touched (Hmm.. sounds like animorphs with objects added on), but combining traits like that is a bit too much.

What I DO suggest is taking the Shapeshift Power with Limit : Requires you to have 'sampled' the creature you want to turn into, and take equal ranks of Object Mimcry as an Alternate Power.  Then you could turn into any object/creature/person you've 'sampled', but not into a winged, metal martial-arts master with tiger-claws.

Also, why all the regen? (And to ressurection, I just say "no, thnx".)

Maniac - 
Sorry to hear that.

Relique - 
Only problem:  You haven't noted what senses your Illusions affect.

H4H - 
The rage seems OK, provided you just take the 1 rank.   I must say though, nothng I read made me think of him as Impervious(The powers are described as ignoring pain, which doesn't seem to lend itself to 'impervious').  I'm not sure if I like that on a toughness-traded character with regen anyways - as I believe I stated somewhere else in this thread, I'd prefer not to have any 'invincible-man' characters.

Also, could I get a little more info on your Involuntary Transformation drawback?

Shalimar - 
looks good.

Shaggy - 
You seem to have misunderstood me, I said you could take the normal identity if you DIDN'T make Excalibur a device.  If it's a device, then normal identity is not a drawback, as loosing the sword would loose many powers anyways.  
It also means that anybody can use the sword, and there's nothing really special about your character other than he found this nifty magical sword.  
What I was suggesting was that Arthur actually HAS all of the abilities, and then you take the normal identity drawback to LINK them to the sword, making it a 'focus' instead of a device.  Now, I'm not saying you can't use it as a device, but if you do then loosing it can't be a drawback. (As stated before, and in the book, that's allready a part of the Device's reduced cost).
I'd be ok with it being a low-rank device (Just strike, for example), as long as you took the majority of the powers

Other issues: 
Just making sure you know that using Block or the Deflect power is a standard action, thus you can't attack if you use it.
For Autofire I'm going to need to know WHICH 2 ranks you took: interval of 1, max +5(or half normal bonus) OR interval of 2, max +10(or normal bonus)

Bialaska - 
Looks good, just two things
First : 10 ranks of super strength is... a lot.  with a 32 strength, that puts your lifting strength at 82, which seems a bit much for now. (Also, your load limit suggest a carrying capacity of 90, which is erroneous).
Second : I'd prefer if you didn't  max-out both trade-offs.  Perhaps if you could reduce one of them to a 2-point, instead of both being 3?

WalkingDad - Why do you only have a single rank of blast as your AP?

Mal Malenkirk - Haven't heard anything new, you still interested?


Allright.. from what I've seen, here's an updated list

ShaggySpellsword - King Arthur(Nuff Said)
Hero4Hire - Overdrive (Self-Adrenal Boosts)
Bialaska - Daisy-Lyn (Metal girl)
Rellique - Edgar (Artist)
Shayuri - Facade (Shape-shifter)
Shalimar - Carly Pope (Reflex Memory)
WalkingDad - Iceman(Cold Control)
Mal Malenkirk - Jean Van Den Abel(Telekinetic)

A couple Notes: 
1 - Depending on responses to this post I'll pick the final few characters by the weekend.
2 - Please include what trade-offs your character has somewhere easy to see, for simplicity of calculations.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

Jemal said:


> ...
> 
> WalkingDad - Why do you only have a single rank of blast as your AP?
> ...




I added ranks for the alternate powers and the trade-offs.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 13, 2008)

Opps.  The Illusions were the base cost of 4 pp per rank version (affects all sense types).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone! 

Jemal in particular, that was very helpful. In fact, I'm even considering just dropping the Object Mimicry to narrow the concept a bit. Shapeshift, even with a limit, would still allow some "hybridization" if I interpret it correctly. The Shapeshift points could be allocated to traits from different creatures at the same time, as long they were all sampled. Of course, once I stopped maintaining the power, or overwrote something with something else, I'd have to scan again to get it back.

I like the idea that she has an incentive to seek out good genetic traits. Since Shapeshift is sustained, every time she sleeps, the pool resets. So she has to keep going out and acquiring abilities from other creatures.

Does this sound accurate to you, or do you see it working differently?

At this point I just want to make sure I understand what to expect going in. I think mechanically, your suggestion is an excellent solution. 

Edit - oops, missed the regeneration comment. I've always associated regeneration with shapeshifting. For someone who can control their body to the point that they can change their organs, their bones, their physical structure, it seems like closing a wound would be pretty easy. That said, if it's a sticking point I'm not married to the idea.   Let me know what's acceptable...what if the regeneration were tied to shapeshifting somehow? Or maybe it worked more like Healing for the self only? That is, it requires conscious effort to heal, and falling unconscious is therefore more dangerous? Just kicking ideas around.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 13, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Bialaska -
> Looks good, just two things
> First : 10 ranks of super strength is... a lot.  with a 32 strength, that puts your lifting strength at 82, which seems a bit much for now. (Also, your load limit suggest a carrying capacity of 90, which is erroneous).
> Second : I'd prefer if you didn't  max-out both trade-offs.  Perhaps if you could reduce one of them to a 2-point, instead of both being 3?




Well 10 ranks Super-Strength from the power plus 2 ranks of Super-Strength from Density. Hence 12 x 5 = 60 str for carrying capacity plus the 32 ordinary strength. I just took the nearby 90, rather than start calculating 92.

The reason I went for maximum trade off in both is because I just don't see her in any way as a competent warrior, but instead she's brute force and durability. Her total Defense+Toughness is 11 and her total To hit+Damage is +11, since she has no attack bonus and no defense bonus at all, being an ordinary untrained human. Was hoping the higher damage and toughness would be able to prevent me from going down in first combat.

And I can reduce both the damage and Super-Strength. Is 4 Super-Strength (and 2 SS from Density, for a total of 6 SS) acceptable? For a total lifting strength of 60, which is 50 tons in heavy lifting. Should I also reduce Immovability accordingly?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2008)

Jemal said:


> H4H -
> The rage seems OK, provided you just take the 1 rank.   I must say though, nothng I read made me think of him as Impervious(The powers are described as ignoring pain, which doesn't seem to lend itself to 'impervious').  I'm not sure if I like that on a toughness-traded character with regen anyways - as I believe I stated somewhere else in this thread, I'd prefer not to have any 'invincible-man' characters.
> 
> Also, could I get a little more info on your Involuntary Transformation drawback?
> ...




_Subtle_ Impervious is to represent Immunity to Pain and Damage that would otherwise knock someone out. The sfx is he is actually being damaged but ignoring it. But 10 is fairly high for the concept. 5 work?

He needs to switch his array and take an Full Round Action to Heal so he isn't getting free Recovery checks like most regenerating characters. 

He has 20 rounds of superhuman prowess before becoming fatigued and "relatively" wussy. That should be good for most fights sure but he has to be pissed off sufficiently (GM's call) to get the Adrenal Surge due to his Emotional Flaw to begin with. 

Involuntary Transform represents him occasionally being at the mercy of his Adrenal Rush turning into a Hulk Like Rage. In this state he basically can become an NPC, cause massive property damage, attack allies..."Odie smash!"

So basically yeah he *is* a powerful melee guy which the GM has many ways to control just when he gets to be unleashed or take control of him during a fight.

Let me know if this is reasonable or if it is still too much. I would be happy to tweak him until we are both happy.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> He probably doesn't need it considering all the other powers he has going for him: Pheromones, Impervious Toughness 10, Enhanced Dexterity, Self-Healing, Flight (Hoverboard).  With the Impervious toughness 10 losing the -2 to defense is fairly meaning less.  To even hurt him someone would have to be thowing around PL 10+ attacks which would be pretty killer to everyone else.




Eh..With Power Attack those +10 damage attacks have little chance of hitting others and nailing OD. (A pretty common tactic).

Also a few ranks of Penetrating trumps many ranks of Impervious. 

BUT as I said 10 is high for my concept and the 1st sheet was "very rough"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2008)

Right now Carly has a reflex memory pool of 35 pp to play with, and an equipment pool of 25 ep, below is wha she generally has allocated.

Carly's equipment: 25/25
Undercover Shirt (Protection +2, Subtle) [2 EP]
Pepper Spray (Stun +6, Dazzle +6) [18 EP]
Stun Gun (Stun +6) [1 EP as AP of Pepper Spray]
Asp (Quarter Staff: Strike +4, Subtle) [1 EP as AP]
Cellphone [1 EP]
Laptop [1 EP]

Reflex Memory: 30/35
Feats:
Martial Strike 2 (Adds 2 to the damage Carly deals in melee)
Attack Focus Melee 6
Dodge Focus 5
Evasion 1
Sneak Attack 1
Hide In Plain Sight 1
Defensive Attack
All out Attack
Power Attack
Instant up
Improved Initiative 1

Skills:
Acrobatics +12, Stealth +12, Perform Keyboard +12

The above is a mix of Ninjutsu, Karate, and Fencing that Carly has picked up from a movie marathon that some of her friends dragged her to, she isn't conscious of actually having acquired the fighting skills yet since it hasn't come up.  She does know about the Perform key board since it was the first thing she consciously used her power to do.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 14, 2008)

Not a good time for RL to catch up a bit.  You blink and... wow.  I'll drop out.  Wish you a good campaign.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2008)

Mal - Ah, that's too bad.  If you get more time in the future, feel free to drop in and If I have a spot I'll work you in. 

Shalimar - Looks pretty good so far.  Ordinarily, I'd be following the suggested ruling that reflex memory only works 'in person', but I'll allow this marathon thing as a special case so that your character doesn't start the game with nothing.
Also, the way you word the Equipment seems as though you're looking at it like a shifting pool, but they can't be just interchanged, once you pick your equipment it stays until you actively do something to change it (Like buy/sell more/spend more points on EP).
And finally, why do you have the quarterstaff listed as a 1 point AP?  AP of what?

H4H - To me, Impervious means you don't GET hurt, not that you don't register the hurt.  Tha's enough for a high toughness save, but not impervious.  The best example I can think of is: WHY would a bullet to the head not injure your character? What about his power makes him immune to "knife in the eye", as someone with even Impervious 1 is immune to normal knives?

Bialaska - I would HIGHLY suggest not taking such a hit to your combat stats.  I didn't want everybody to be highly trained martial artists, but neither do I want you to be innefective.  I'd suggest at least adding Accurate onto an attack (Or taking Attack Specialization: melee) just to indicate that the power and speed of your blows makes them not-so-easy to dodge.  
Also, Removing a few ranks of that Strength would, indeed, be nice. (I have no problem with your super-strength increasing after play begins, just trying to keep the 'starting levels' in check.)  Immovable I have no problem with.

Shayuri - Allright, I understand the regeneration, it does make sense for a shifter, but I'd prefer if the 'levels' of regeneration were toned down a bit.
As for the shifting, The way I was proposing was actually that you took some sort of touch-based super sense that lets you 'scan' the genetic make-up of any creature you touch (Say a standard action requiring an attack roll if the target is actively unwilling/hostile), and then you can 'store' that genetic make-up. THEN with your shape-shift, you can use your points to take on the traits of any creature you've 'scanned and stored'.  Since the limit is based off your super-sense, it wouldn't reset every day, meaning you WOULD get more powerful with each passing day, but if you just take shapeshift and drop the object mimicry as you suggested, that wouldn't be too bad.
How's that sound?

Allright, Roster so far: 
ShaggySpellsword - King Arthur(Nuff Said)
Hero4Hire - Overdrive (Self-Adrenal Boosts)
Bialaska - Daisy-Lyn (Metal girl)
Rellique - Edgar (Artist)
Shayuri - Facade (Shape-shifter)
Shalimar - Carly Pope (Reflex Memory)
WalkingDad - Iceman(Cold Control)

I think with the drop-outs I'm gonna just go with everyone who's left unless some serious problems come up, so could everyone post a copy of your most-recently-revised character to the new Character Thread ASAP for me to look them over again?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 15, 2008)

Jemal said:


> H4H - To me, Impervious means you don't GET hurt, not that you don't register the hurt.  Tha's enough for a high toughness save, but not impervious.  The best example I can think of is: WHY would a bullet to the head not injure your character? What about his power makes him immune to "knife in the eye", as someone with even Impervious 1 is immune to normal knives?




No prob I will drop the Impervious altogether. 

But to answer the question the bullet does 'injure' the character at least it appears to but he keeps on going. The bullet penetrates, blood splatters. But mechanically it does not effect him. Using the abstractness of the M&M injury system he was not injured but to all observed _he was_ and maybe should be dead. That is why it was subtle. Kind of a super-version of someone on PCP. Criticals (a bullet to the head and a knife to an eye) might just effect him. At least that was the kewl sfx I was trying to emulate.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Shalimar - Looks pretty good so far. Ordinarily, I'd be following the suggested ruling that reflex memory only works 'in person', but I'll allow this marathon thing as a special case so that your character doesn't start the game with nothing.
> 
> Also, the way you word the Equipment seems as though you're looking at it like a shifting pool, but they can't be just interchanged, once you pick your equipment it stays until you actively do something to change it (Like buy/sell more/spend more points on EP).
> And finally, why do you have the quarterstaff listed as a 1 point AP? AP of what?




Er, ok thats very limiting compared to shapeshift.  I'm paying 8pp/rank to only be able to pick up skills and feats that I see people actually use whereas shapeshift costs the same amount and lets you do powers, feats, skills, and attributes at whim. 

My mistake on the equipment, I thought it gave you a pool of equipment that you could fill out however you wanted whenever you got back to base.  Was that maybe a rule from 1E or somethig?  I'll stick with what I have though even if it can't be changed out.

As far as the staff, equipment can be aps of other equipment.  The staff is an ap of the pepper spray as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 15, 2008)

Took away Impervious added low-level Super-Speed.
Added 1 rank of Rage. Shifted saves to stay within PL caps for Fort.



hero4hire said:


> "*----------Character Details---------*
> *Player Name:* H4H
> *Character Name:*
> *Character Alias:* Overdrive
> ...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2008)

How many paintings/drawings would you allow Edgar to initially have within his sketchbook?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2008)

_Shayuri - Allright, I understand the regeneration, it does make sense for a shifter, but I'd prefer if the 'levels' of regeneration were toned down a bit.
As for the shifting, The way I was proposing was actually that you took some sort of touch-based super sense that lets you 'scan' the genetic make-up of any creature you touch (Say a standard action requiring an attack roll if the target is actively unwilling/hostile), and then you can 'store' that genetic make-up. THEN with your shape-shift, you can use your points to take on the traits of any creature you've 'scanned and stored'. Since the limit is based off your super-sense, it wouldn't reset every day, meaning you WOULD get more powerful with each passing day, but if you just take shapeshift and drop the object mimicry as you suggested, that wouldn't be too bad.
How's that sound?_

Re: Regeneration - That's fine. I'll tone it down and redirect some of that into saves and combat, so I can try to 'hit' with that scan.

Re: Scan - I think that's how it already works. The "detect" I have doesn't have the Ranged mod, so it's touch only. It's a Detect, which means it requires an action to use (as opposed to a Sense, which I believe does not). So I'd call it Detect Genetic Structure, since that's clearer than Detect DNA.  I give it the Acute and Analytic modifiers, which has interesting ramifications...she'd know about genetic disorders, genetic strengths...at the GM's discretion it might let her know about powers and drawbacks that were genetic in origin. In short, it gives her the knowledge to use her shifting power effectively. One idea I was tossing around too was the notion of "cellular telepathy." That would be an ability to interface with the nervous system of someone she's in contact with, and access their thoughts and so on. It'd be a limited form of Telepathy, with a Fort save perhaps instead of a Will save, and range reduced to Touch. Might be too much even so, but I like the visual image of little nerves snaking out of her hand and piercing into the subject to merge with their nervous system. 

Re: Shifting - I'm not sure I follow your logic. Let me explain how I understand it working, and you can correct me, and then I will understand.

Step 1: Scan. Touch someone and spend standard action to activate sense. This gives me knowledge of their genetic structure, and alerts me as to what traits of theirs I can imitate.

Step 2: Change. I reallocate the points in my Shapeshift pool to accommodate the traits I want. I can freely reduce existing traits, or remove them, but I cannot add traits unless they're from something I just scanned. Traits added are limited by my Shapeshift rank, or by the rank of the scanned creature, whichever is lowest. 

Now, I thought that Shapeshift's pool would reset (that is, I'd lose the scanned traits currently in it) when I couldn't maintain the power anymore. Buying it with the Continuous duration modifier would stop that from happening.

Now...what are you suggesting, with that in mind?

Edit - To Shalimar: My Shapeshift is going to have the limit: Only scanned genetic traits. So I can't do skills or anything like that. Intentionally trying to keep clear of your stomping ground. 

Edit - To Jemal: I had the weirdest thought the other night. If I buy a rank of that power that lets you detach body parts, would the detached part still have Facade's powers? Like, could she break off her hand, have it change into, say...a hummingbird...and fly off to snoop around? If a detached part scanned something, would that count for Facade too, or just the part?

Hee hee


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 15, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Bialaska - I would HIGHLY suggest not taking such a hit to your combat stats.  I didn't want everybody to be highly trained martial artists, but neither do I want you to be innefective.  I'd suggest at least adding Accurate onto an attack (Or taking Attack Specialization: melee) just to indicate that the power and speed of your blows makes them not-so-easy to dodge.
> Also, Removing a few ranks of that Strength would, indeed, be nice. (I have no problem with your super-strength increasing after play begins, just trying to keep the 'starting levels' in check.)  Immovable I have no problem with.




Character revised. Made all Enhanced Strength into Density, which cut out one power. Super-Strength and Immovability are kinda linked in my simple mind, so they are both now only 6 in total (3 from Density, 3 from the power). Changed the Will Save to Mind Shield. Added a Shield power to represent how she can swap away attacks with her arms without having to worry about damage. I think that was the major changes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

Has anyone a good idea for Frost's weakness (aside from being obvious unnormal if touched [cold and hard flesh])?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2008)

High temperatures seem pretty obvious too. 

Maybe too obvious.

Hm.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe loosing his protection's Imperviousness' against heat/fire based attacks?

Or maybe slowed/immobilized by water attacks, because it freezes around him...

Thanks for the input, Shayuri!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2008)

Yar...reducing defense against fire and heat seems like it'd be good. Possibly a Vulnerability drawback.

Vibratory and/or sonic attacks might be bad for him if you decide his ice is crystalline.

Also: Name idea. Instead of just Frost, what about Permafrost? His concept of having a layer of ice that's just below a normal looking outer layer is very similar to how a real permafrost layer works.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

Vulnerability may be a bit much... I would like to take this as a complication, gaining HPs every time someone uses heatweapons against him.
That is more like in the comics (Superman is attacked by Kryptonite and suddenly he makes some fancy move (spend HP) to win in the end, despite the green k).

Not a fan of vibro vulnerability.

Consider the name 'Permafrost' stolen


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2008)

WD - Heat's too common to be just a complication.  Also don't forget you neeed an actual drawback, not just some complications.
Also, i'd prefer if you knocked the impervious down a bit.  I get how it can prevent some damage, but I don't think of ice as being hard enough to make you immune to a bazooka...

Shayuri - The shapeshift pool is just a pool of points, not traits.  the TRAITS reset to whatever your default is when you no longer concentrate on them, What you know how to turn into shouldn't.  
I'm gonna say no to the detaching part.. as in the whole power (not just your suggested use).  I just don't like it.

Bialaska - Looks good.  Try not to step on anyones foot when you're changed. 

H4H - hmm, looks good to me.  Sorry bout the impervious thing, just didn't sit very well with me.

Rellique - That's a good question, I guess it depends on what you think he would conceivably have painted/drawn within the last few weeks and why he'd be carrrying them around with him.  

Shalimar - The difference is Shapeshift can only emulate traits that are "PHYSICAL", and Reflex Memory can only emulate traits that are "Training/Skill".  They both do essentially the same thing, but have different descriptors.  

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Shalimar - The difference is Shapeshift can only emulate traits that are "PHYSICAL", and Reflex Memory can only emulate traits that are "Training/Skill". They both do essentially the same thing, but have different descriptors.
> 
> Did I miss anything?




Will you allow a power feat then to let me pick things up that I see on TV/recordings?  I mean we are in a small town, she isn't going to see much of anything feat or skill wise in person which pretty well cripples reflex memory.  She has paid 21pp premium to be able to learn anything she sees, if she doesn't see anything useful thats 21 pps, 1/6th of her total wasted.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2008)

Jemal: That's fine. It was kind of an off the wall idea.   What about the "cellular telepathy" thing? Some of this might be stuff I want to explore later rather than right away, if you allow it at all.

As for the shifting, I'm still a little confused. I think it's because we're using the term trait differently.

I'm using the word trait to refer to a specific power purchased with the shapeshifting pool. So if I have 30 points in the pool, and 10 of them have been spent on Protection +10, then Protection is a trait.

Now, if she loses consciousness, the pool resets, and whatever powers are in it zero out...leaving her only the abilities she possesses outside the pool.

If I understand you correctly, she'd still be able to add Protection (in this example) again on regaining consciousness, because she 'learned' to do it before, and thus doesn't need to scan it again.

Now, if I'm right there, would she still qualify for a limit on Shapeshift? It seems like, over time, she'd pretty quickly develop an array of abilities she could mix and match without having to scan someone first. It'd be more limiting at first than later.

I do suggest that her Morph ability require scanning a subject to imitate them. Is there a power feat or Extra that allows a Morph disguise to copy fingerprints, retinas, possibly even DNA? Or is that reflected just by taking high levels of Morph, and consequently having a really really high bonus to Disguise?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2008)

I think it would be th precise power feat to copy the dna/retina/fingerprints.

Jemal, I've updated Carly.  I made the stuff from reflex memory permanent, and gave her a much smaller pool to play with.  I envision it as she can make the stuff she learns permanent if she devotes a bit of effort to it, or if she doesn't she knows it until she replaces it.  I also gave her a power feat to be able to pick up stuff she watches on tv, or some other medium, if that isn't ok let me know.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2008)

Shayuri - 
RE: Morph - I don't believe there's any rule for exactly duplicating fingerprints/dna/etc.  I'd suggest allocating points from your pool into features for each of those (Feature: Exact retinas, Feature: fingerprints, Feature: Bobs DNA, etc) as the only way I can think.
RE: Shapeshift - The limit as you propose it is a bit TOO limiting, I think, as it means that at the beginning of each day Or anytime you loose consciousness) you'd become your normal self again until you had a chance to relearn traits, and be unable to use your power until you encountered someone/something with useful traist.  I don't see the learning curve as jumping too high, as you have to touch and scan any person or thing you want to be able to emulate.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 16, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Bialaska - Looks good.  Try not to step on anyones foot when you're changed.




... except for the bad guys who deserve it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

@Jemal: I will reduce impervious. Would 8 be ok?

Any suggestion for the drawback?
What point level is needed? 3, 5 10?

Your Daredevil example suggest a rather weak drawback.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> @Jemal: I will reduce impervious. Would 8 be ok?
> 
> Any suggestion for the drawback?
> What point level is needed? 3, 5 10?
> ...




I think common, major or something like that was mentioned.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> @Jemal: I will reduce impervious. Would 8 be ok?
> 
> Any suggestion for the drawback?
> What point level is needed? 3, 5 10?
> ...




This question was already fielded...





Mal Malenkirk said:


> Well, if I had a better idea of the link between the drawback and the powers you are aiming for, it might give me inspiration.
> 
> As is, it's a little confusing.  For example, you say you want a major Drawback but you give Daredevil as an example for disability.  Daredevil has a radar sense and his blindness hardly affects him at all.  The book suggests that for such a character, blindness is an uncommon/minor drawback worth just 1 point, not 5.  It isn't much of an inconvenient for him.  About the only thing he misses out is the ability to see colours.
> 
> So can we get this sort of disabilities that are more flavours than serious hindrances?  I could get behind my character being blind but having blindsight because he uses his telekinesis to 'feel out' things around him.






Jemal said:


> Mal - Perhaps Daredevil was a bad example, I was merely trying to give an example of a super-hero with a disability.  Perhaps Professor Xavier's Weelchair would be more appropriate..
> The purpose of the Major Drawbacks is that everybody who develops a power will have some sort of Achiles Heel.  Be it a major disability (Either before or because of their power), or not having powers all the time (Normal Identity), or something that affects them greatly (Weakness/Vulnerability, either due to their powers or something else).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 16, 2008)

Jemal:  The reason I kept the device is because I was going for a hybrid approach.  Losing the device not only loses me the powers that the device has (the striking capabilities) but losing the device also loses most of my attack bonus, defenses, and combat-feats.  I know the Power Loss drawback doesn't work, but I thought the Normal Identity might.  The MM2ed description of the Normal Identity Drawback specifically says that "To qualify for this drawback there must be some reasonable means of preventing you from changing from your normal to your super identity. For example, you might require access to a Device (which can be stolen or disabled)" and that "Your Normal Identity must also be built on fewer points than your super-identity."

I thought that having a sword that I had to have in hand to have access to not only my powers, but also most of my feats, defenses, and attack bonus would certainly qualify me for this.  I did mean to, and then forgot, to buy the power feat for the device that restricts who can use the sword--and leave the who up to you (Chosen Ones).  I'm going back to edit that.

I guess I got confused because the Power Loss drawback is the one that specifically bans devices from working because that is built-in, the one you didn't want us to take, where as the Normal Identity drawback specifically cites devices as being a potential source of the drawback.

My proposal:  I can take the 4 point version of Normal Identity and the change-over would take a full round action (including the drawing of the sword.)  So when in Normal Identity, as I have it written now, I fall to a PL 4, 33 pp character.  That would mean any unexpected fight I would lose a round while I drew my sword, and any place I wanted to go that wouldn't let me take my sword would pretty much screw me over.  Disarming attacks would also hurt pretty badly.  I also will buy the power feat: Restricted (Chosen Ones or Bloodline of Arthur) and leave it up to you who else has been chosen to be able to use it.  

As far as my other power choices: I know that it takes standard actions to use Block/Deflect.  I will likely use Deflect as I slowly approach any enemies with ranged attacks, and then use my strikes when I get up close.  The Redirect powers basically turn me into a ranged attacker with the same type of attacks as my enemies.

Does this work?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

Would the least severe vulnerability against heat based attacks enough to fullfil the requirement?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2008)

H4H - Thank you for posting that.

WD - You can make it whatever you want so long as it's something 'major' (And by major I don't mean worth a specific number of points, I mean something that AFFECTS your character, not just somethign that 'could, conceivably, somewhere along the lines, have an effect').  

This isn't supposed to be about minimizing your weaknes, it's about having an achiles heel that has a major effect on your character when it comes into play.  As H4H allready reposted from what i said to Mal earlier when he asked a similar question: 


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Perhaps Daredevil was a bad example, I was merely trying to give an example of a super-hero with a disability. Perhaps Professor Xavier's Weelchair would be more appropriate..
> The purpose of the Major Drawbacks is that everybody who develops a power will have some sort of Achiles Heel. Be it a major disability (Either before or because of their power), or not having powers all the time (Normal Identity), or something that affects them greatly (Weakness/Vulnerability, either due to their powers or something else).



I don't think a +1 dc vs heat would fall into that category.  With impervious 8, a minor vulnerability would still leave you immune to flamethrowers(Base 6 + 1 = 7).. does that make sense for an ice-man who's supposed to be weak against fire?

I'd suggest the following: Common, Moderate Vulnerability, Plus a limit on your protection: Not Impervious vs fire.  Or perhaps just a major vulnerability without the protection limit, and we could reduce it to Uncommon instead of common.
Thoughts/Alternatives?

TO ALL - You WILL all encounter situations where your drawback comes into play.  The weaker it is, the more often you will encounter it.  The more debilitating it is, the less often you will encounter it.   
*By this I mean more or less often that I will attempt to put you in situations where you SHOULD encounter it.  If planning/roleplaying/quick-thinking on the PC's parts allows you to bypass it, then kudos*

Shaggy - Ah, I understand.  That actually DOES make sense to me, allright your proposal's good for me.  Please post an Update to the character thread.

(Same goes for anybody who hasn't posted their character there yet, I'd like to not have to scroll through this entire thread while looking them over).

Bialaska - We need to discuss the properties of this alien metal... Is it magnetic?  Does it show up on scanners? Is it detectable my metal detectors?  Does it give off a specific radiation signature revealing it's alien nature to those who know what they're looking for?  
Depending on the answers may be worth complications, extra points for minor drawbacks, or require you to add an additional point for 'features'.

ALSO, what is it like when it's not active?  Obviously there's some mass displacement going on if you gain density when it comes out of you, even though the 'blue stuff' is allready a part of your body.  

Shalimar - What's carly's drawback?

ALSO, just a side note to everyone - sooner or later (Probably sooner unless you try to prevent it from happening), your 'powers' will come out, whether linked to your true identity or not, your 'super' identity will most likely become known to the public.  At that time, if you don't have a super-name, the Media will create one for you.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool.  Character updated and in the gallery.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2008)

Oops, I must have left out her drawbacks, she has two.

Allergy to gold (4pts): Carly takes a cumulative -1 penalty to all stats every 20 minutes while she has gold touching her skin or is in her system.  This can kill her through anaphylactic shock.  The allergy isn't a new thing, she has had it since she was a child.

She also loses access to Reflex Memory (1pt) when she is being affected by gold, but thats more due to the fact that her body is in shock then some magical weakness to gold or anything like that.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2008)

Any word on the telepathy idea?


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 17, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Bialaska - We need to discuss the properties of this alien metal... Is it magnetic?  Does it show up on scanners? Is it detectable my metal detectors?  Does it give off a specific radiation signature revealing it's alien nature to those who know what they're looking for?
> Depending on the answers may be worth complications, extra points for minor drawbacks, or require you to add an additional point for 'features'.
> 
> ALSO, what is it like when it's not active?  Obviously there's some mass displacement going on if you gain density when it comes out of you, even though the 'blue stuff' is allready a part of your body.




The idea is that when she transform the alien metal in her body absorbs her own materials (flesh, organs, etc) to alter it into an equal amount of much higher density metal (the mass remains the same, but the metal has a much higher density). When it withdraws it de-transforms the body back into flesh, thereby giving a lower weight once again.

It is like most common metals, so when in metal form, she's going to show up on metal detectors, be magnetic like steel, lead, gold, etc. And I guess it would give off it's own unique signature, but most would likely believe it to be an allow of some sort. I guess someone who knew what to look for would be able to detect it.

When it's inactive, she's not more magnetic than your average human and would on a blood sample show up as having a bit more metal in her body, but wouldn't set off any metal detectors, unless they were somehow far more sensitive as usual.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2008)

Shayuri - I'm gonna say no for now.  We'll see how the campaign & character play out as to wether or not it will be appropriate.

Shalimar - Does this 'gold problem' start the instant she's in contact with it or does it take that 20 minutes before the effects are shown?

Bialaska - OK, so from what I'm reading, it's not really that she's got all this metal in her, it's just that the 'meteor' changed her so that she can alter her genetic structure to change INTO this metalic stuff.  correct?
Also, Two things.  
First: Same mass with more density means compacting the existing mass into a smaller area.  To keep the same size and increase density you'd have to increase Mass (Which is why the Density power increasses your weight).  The material can't just be making your body denser and maintaining the same mass.  Either she'd get smaller, or she'd get heavier.

Second: not sure about real-world science, but in comics/sci-fi, the radiation signature given off by metals is normally different if it's exra-terrestrial (From somewhere other than earth), so if you want it to appear to be an earth-metal to sensors/scans, that'll require it to have been specially designed as such (This may not mean anything to you as a character, since you don't know where it came from, but it helps me with filling in the 'big picture' of why/how/who).


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 17, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Bialaska - OK, so from what I'm reading, it's not really that she's got all this metal in her, it's just that the 'meteor' changed her so that she can alter her genetic structure to change INTO this metalic stuff.  correct?




I guess you could say that. The meteor she found wasn't larger than her fist, so she's not all metal, she just changes into metal. My thought is that it works a bit like the Colossus (of the X-Men).



Jemal said:


> Also, Two things.
> First: Same mass with more density means compacting the existing mass into a smaller area.  To keep the same size and increase density you'd have to increase Mass (Which is why the Density power increasses your weight).  The material can't just be making your body denser and maintaining the same mass.  Either she'd get smaller, or she'd get heavier.




Uhm... There's a reason I didn't get good grades in chemistry and physics.  But once again I'm pointing to the way Colossus works. I mean he transforms his flesh into metal too. But isn't mass equal to size, while density is equal to weigth? Or is that me messing things up?



Jemal said:


> Second: not sure about real-world science, but in comics/sci-fi, the radiation signature given off by metals is normally different if it's exra-terrestrial (From somewhere other than earth), so if you want it to appear to be an earth-metal to sensors/scans, that'll require it to have been specially designed as such (This may not mean anything to you as a character, since you don't know where it came from, but it helps me with filling in the 'big picture' of why/how/who).




Well, it doesn't appear to be an earthly metal (though as I said, some might believe it to be a new alloy of a sort). Someone with the knowledge about extra-terrestial metals will probably know it's unearthly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2008)

Jemal said:


> ...
> WD - You can make it whatever you want so long as it's something 'major' (And by major I don't mean worth a specific number of points, I mean something that AFFECTS your character, not just somethign that 'could, conceivably, somewhere along the lines, have an effect').
> 
> This isn't supposed to be about minimizing your weaknes, it's about having an achiles heel that has a major effect on your character when it comes into play.  As H4H allready reposted from what i said to Mal earlier when he asked a similar question:
> ...



I already got this limitation to 'Impervious'. What do you mean by changing it to 'uncommon'? The frequenzy of heat attacks or change it to another vulnerability?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2008)

The power loss starts right away, the cumulative -1 to each attribute takes 20 minutes of exposure.  Before the 20 minutes she'll be itching, sore, etc.  Thats the way the Weakness drawback works.  If she is exposed to it for just under 4 hours she dies, and be fully paralyzed for the 40 odd minutes before she dies.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2008)

Jemal - Alrighty then, that works. One last question, not related to mechanics.

Do you have a 'group' origin in mind, or should I devise a story for the how and why of Facade's change? At first I thought you had something specific in mind for us, but the origins in the other characters make me think I may have been mistaken. I already have an idea, so it won't delay me if you are letting us do our own origins.

Also, re alien metals. Jemal's right on the money about density and mass. Density is nothing more than a measure of mass per unit volume. Substances like water have less mass per unit volume than something like, say, steel. Thus, a cubic centimeter of steel is denser than a cubic centimeter of water (which is why steel sinks in water). So yes. If you change density but not mass, your volume has to change. Happily, as I read it, her mass does change quite a bit, so there's no real problem (other than that of violation of physical law, which comic book guys do all the time) .

Of the metals you listed, lead and gold are actually -not- magnetic. 

About the identification of alien metals, unless the metal is radioactive or has unusual characteristics that are identifiable by x-ray or strange magnetic properties, I don't see how an ordinary metal detector or x-ray machine used for security purposes would be able to tell it's alien. They might certainly detect its presence...and the x-ray in particular could make a pretty weird image if this metal is in her body when it's not covering her. A more detailed scientific scan could probably determine that this stuff is not of Earthly origin...if it wasn't obvious due to its weird behavior.

Thanks again, Jemal. I'll fix up my sheet, write up my background, and have her up shortly!

Updated sheet mechanics.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 24, 2008)

just in case anybody's wondering - NO, I haven't given up on this (Or any of my other DMing pursuits), I'm just having some RL things ATM (Not the least of which is finding a new job).  Feel free to continue with any questions/discussions you have, and I'll do my best to respond, and will start the game when things're better.

Specifically, to give y'all somethin to think bout while I'm busy, here's a question: 

How quickly would your character go about trying to actively reveal their powers?  Would they be adamant about hiding it, not really care, or be looking for a way to reveal themselves?

As the campaign/story begins, none of you are 'out' yet, though if you wish to have plans (Or have told a few people allready), thats fine.  I just don't want your super-powers to be public knowledge... yet.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2008)

Carly would take things slow.  She is a pretty thoughtful person and wouldn't jump into anything.  She wouldn't hold back if it meant someone getting hurt, but her powers aren't flashy at all so discovery should not be an issue for her.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 24, 2008)

Edgar has already revealed his powers to his friend, Eva Nolan.  Considering the nature of his powers, I don't think he would be quick to their exact nature to the public at large.

However, I do think he would try to find ways to subtlety and covertly use his powers for entertainment/artistic purposes.  For instance, I could see him using his powers to create art instillation that mimic the visual appearance of "water/smoke/fog/mist screen" optical illusions or pepper's ghost illusions.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2008)

I expect Facade wouldn't willingly reveal her powers so much as she'd get ''outed" by a mistake or someone putting two and two together. 

Alternatively, if something she really wanted to do or be part of required super powers, she'd reveal them. 

But I see her as having fun with them first.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2008)

Odie would definitely be thrashing around on his deck, pulling off sick moves that no one else could possibly do. I mean what kid wouldn't cut loose right? But being chalk-white when he uses his powers protects his identity a la comicbook style (ppl are to dumb to realize they look alike?) and probably the only ppl to witness him has been skater punks and who the hell listens to them?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

Jacob tries to keep his powers a secret, but that is not that easy, given their somewhat obvious nature (body temperature and hardness).

Edit: What about my above question?


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 25, 2008)

Daisy-Lynn is keeping it a secret, both to her father and her friends. She's afraid that if people find out, she's going to be branded as a freak and a misfit.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 25, 2008)

Art immediately will set to putting together a super-identity/costume, realising that people probably won't just let him walk around with a sword, but they might overlook the sword if the rest of his outfit is outlandish enough...and he is fighting crime/helping people.

Which other PCs are in high school?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 25, 2008)

Carly is a high school student, and her mom is the School Therapist/ Guidance Councilor


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 25, 2008)

Edgar "just" graduated high school (and maybe a freshman in community collage depending on what season of the year the game is set).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

Jacob is also a senior (on highschool).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool.  I envisioned Arthur as being just about to graduate High School, so the same age as Jacob and, depending on when the game is set, Edgar.

Wouldn't it be funny if we all confided our powers in the school councilor?  That might be an interesting common thread.

Should Jacob, Arthur, and Edgar (and anyone else who is Senior Aged) have had a class together/have a class together?

Maybe a Senior-Year British Lit. class that focused on exploring Heroic Archetypes throughout Brit. Lit? (Beowulf, Arthurian Legend, Medieval Romances, Byronic/Romantic Heroes, etc.)

That way we wouldn't be instant friends, but we would have a common background.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2008)

Considering that most if not all of the characters are highschool age, I'm fine with making Edgar into a Highschool Senior opposed to a being a Collage freshman.  Besides for being in a class with some of the upperclassmen, Edgar could be also be in an art class with some of the underclassmen (since art classes tend to be open to everyone regardless of class standing).

Since Edgar's background has him living in an apartment, the easy way to explain that would be that his mom is one of those "You're 18 now, pay rent or move out" types and rather then paying her rent, or moving out of town to live with his dad, he decided to rent a loft from his employer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Art class would be cool, as Jacob is in sculpting.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2008)

Since Edgar is now a High School student I decided to redistribute most of the skill points that I spent on his profession skills.

[sblock=New skill point totals.]

*SKILLS:* 
Concentration 7 (+9), Craft: Artistic 10 (+13), Craft: Structural 3 (+6), Drive 1 (+3),  Knowledge: Art 4 (+6), Knowledge: Current Events 2 (+4), Knowledge: Popular Culture 2 (+4), Notice 5 (+7), Profession: Illustrator 1 (+3), Profession: Writer 1 (+3)
[/sblock]

Here is the list of drawings/paintings from Edgar's sketch book which could readily be used with his powers:

1) Blade Mistress Natasha:  A short haired woman dressed in futuristic body armor.  She is armed with a big effing Japanese looking sword.  Her armor is painted red and has Russian word lettering.
2) Cyber Angel Myka w/ wings:  A winged female android dressed in a skin tight body suit armed with two 'plasma swords'.
3) Cyber Angel Myka (armored): Cyber Angel Myka wearing 'light-weight' battle armor.  Myka is armed with a 'plasma cannon'. 
4) Cyber Angel Azreal:  A lightly armored winged male android. He is armed with a scythe. 
5) 'E-Bee 08': Alien-Abduct-Con's mascot E-Bee the Gray Alien dressed in a Mickey Mouse T-Shirt and matching jet pack.  He is armed with a Blizto(tm) blast pistol. 
6) Mega Scorpio: A 24 feet long mech designed to look like a scorpion.  It is armed with two hydrolic claws and a chain gun wielding tail.
7) SD-120 Orc: A 15 foot tall mech that inspired by ED-209.
8) A landscape painting of the Main Street canal's bridge at sun set.
9) A landscape painting of jungle with what appears to be ruined temple (mesoamerican in design) in the distance, and a river in the foreground.
10) A painting of 'Downtown' Hixville with flaming meteors striking the earth, with one building collapsing in the distance (it appears to have been hit by a meteor).  
11) A smoke (?) filled alley with a single light source that reveals the silhouette of a woman holding a pisol. 
12) A drawing of group of two soldier's huddled behind a shot up wall.
14) A sketch of Three lions hunched over an half devoured carcass.
15) A drawing of Three chimps wearing military helmets which are playing in an over turned box of grenades.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2008)

Haley's in her senior year in high school, so the whole classmates thing would work fine for her.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 26, 2008)

Since I'm a non-american I don't really know what class you attend at which age. Daisy-Lynn is 17, so I think she's in High School, but not sure which class she fits into.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> Since I'm a non-american I don't really know what class you attend at which age. Daisy-Lynn is 17, so I think she's in High School, but not sure which class she fits into.




Depending on the time of year the game is, she could be in her junior year (16-17) or Senior Year (17-18).


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 26, 2008)

Ahh. So she too could be in the senior year with several other players.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm, sounds good - So everybody's in school, eh?  I think mostly G12, ready to graduate soon, is about right.  Maybe one or two younger students.  
Though unlike my other 'mutant high' campaign, this one will not be based around the school.  That'll just be a backdrop for you you know/know of each other.  THe campaign will be about (at least to start) dealing with your new powers and if/how to keep them secret or let them be known.  Also what happens when others are discovered with powers (The inevitable super villains).

Relique - The paintings I'll allow you to start with depends on 2 things.
A: What stats will they be using, game-wise? (What do you want them to do?)  and
B: Are they one-use or repeatable.

Other than that, I just need a "Ready to go" from everybody, and once that's done, I'll post up the IC.  On that note, if you can think of something I've overlooked/missed, a question I haven't answered, etc, please point it out.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 5, 2008)

Along with my ready to go, let's post class schedules and anything else our characters are involved with.

Arthur "Art" King, 12th Grade
Period 1:  Honors Language Arts (British Literature): Mr. Davis
Period 2:  Spanish 3: Senor Fernandez
Period 3:  Office Aide
Homeroom:  Mr. Davis
Period 4:  AP Government/Economics: Ms. Hersch
Period 5:  Computer Apps: Mrs. Little
Period 6:  AP Physics: Mr. Landers

After School Activities: Debate Club, Chess Club, Academic Team.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not very familiar with the american school system. I will need some help for this...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 5, 2008)

Each of his art pieces are one use only. 

[sblock="What each painting does"]
*Create Objects:*
Painting 1: Blade Mistress Natasha. Creates a life-like statue of a 5'5ft tall woman with short blonde haired woman in red futuristic body armor w/ Russian lettering. She is armed with a large removable Japanese sword. 
Create Object R6; Tough +6, Sword +4 damage 

Painting 4: Cyber Angel Azreal:  Creates a 6ft tall statue of a winged male dressed in light body armor who is wielding a removable scythe.  The statue has a 15ft. wingspan.
Create Object R6: Tough +6, Scythe +3 damage

Painting 6: Mega Scorpio: Creates a huge sculpture that resembles a robotic scorpion with a chain-gun-like tail. 
Create Object R6: 30ft x 15ft x 25ft. Tough +6

Painting 8: Main street Bridge.  Creates a concrete and steel bridge.
Create Object R 6; PF: Progression 2;  25-50ft x 25-150ft  Str 30. Tough +6

Painting 12: Walled in. Creates a short  brick wall
Create Object R6: 5ft. x 5ft. x 5-60ft. Tough +6


*Normal Illusions*
Painting 5: E-Bee 08: Creates an illusion of a Grey Alien dressed in a Mickey Mouse T-Shirt and matching jet pack. He flys within the radius and fires his Blizto(tm) blast pistol at targets (all attacks are near misses).
Illusion R8: PF: Progression 4 (200ft radius), Selective 

Painting 9: Rain Forest Ruins.  Creates an illusion of a rain forest that includes a river.
Illusion R8: PF: Progression 4 (25-200ft. radius), Selective

Painting 11: Mist filled Alley. Creates an illusionary fog/mist.
Illusion R8: PF Progression 4 (25-200ft radius), Selective

Painting 13: Three Lions.  Creates three illusionary lions that "stalk" and threaten targets within radius.
Illusion R8:  PF: Progression 4 (200ft radius), Selective

Painting 14: Three Chimps w/ explosives. Creates an illusion of three chimps playing with a box of (smoke) grenades.  Chimps throw the grenades within radius. Grenades explode creating a 5ft. cube of smoke.
Illusion R8: PF Progression 4 (200ft radius), Selective


*Damaging Illusions*
Painting 2: Cyber Angel Myka (In Flight). Creates an illusion of a winged female cyborg which flies within an area and attacks random targets each round using two plasma swords.
Damaging Illusion 6: PF: Progression 6 (150ft radius), Selective, Damage 3

Painting 2: Cyber Angel Myka. Creates an illusion of a female wearing a suit of powered armor who attacks targets within an area using a plasma cannon that is attached to her right arm.
Damaging Illusion 6: PF: Progression 6 (150ft). Damage 5

Painting 7: SD-120 Orc. A 15ft mech that warns targets to leave area, then opens fire on them.
Damage Illusion 6: PF Progression 4 (150ft radius), Selective, Damage 4 

Painting 10:  Meteor Strike:  Meteors crash down at one specific target within radius each round.
Damaging Illusion 6: PF Progression 4 (150ft radius), Selective, Damage 6

[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 5, 2008)

Carly is ready. She is a junior unlike the rest, but people probably know her from around school and the school plays.


----------



## Bialaska (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm ready. And like WD I too is unfamiliar with that stuff.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2008)

Basically, in most high schools in America, you have 6 classes plus a home room/study hall period.

Generally one of those classes is a Language Arts/English class, as most schools require 4 years of English (Freshman seminar, World Lit, American Lit, British Lit, in that order).  Lots of high schools also require 3-4 years of Math (Geometry, Trigonometry, Precalculus, and either Calculus or Statistics), Science (Biology, Chemistry, and Physics), and Social Studies (World History, American History, Government/Economics); and 2-3 years of foreign language.  Beyond that, they have elective courses you can take to customize your field of study.  Electives include music courses like band, orchestra, and chorus; other performing arts classes like theatre, film study, and broadcast; art classes such as 2d/3d art, sculpting, and computer design; business classes; technology classes; and family and consumer science (home economics) classes.  There also tend to be electives in the core classes, such as Debate or Creative Writing (English); Sociology or Psychology (Social Studies); and Forensics or Environmental Science (Science).

AP classes are regular classes that offer a chance for college credit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2008)

I think its actually 4 Classes and a Lunch/home room period in the middle, thats what I had, shrug.


----------



## Bialaska (Sep 6, 2008)

Is it possible to have art, business studies, English, history and science, but no foreign language? I didn't think it was common to learn a second language in the U.S.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2008)

There are actually 2 major class formats.  4 1.5 hour classes each semester (block schedule) or 6 50 minutes classes (standard schedule) each year.

Not all high school students take foreign language their senior year, but nearly every American High School requires students to take 2 years of a foreign language.


----------



## Bialaska (Sep 6, 2008)

But... I didn't take any ranks in languages.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> But... I didn't take any ranks in languages.




Having to take a language doesn't equal fluency.


----------



## Bialaska (Sep 6, 2008)

Ahh. Okay. 

What languages are taught, btw? If it is any of those I know RLly I might use it.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2008)

The High School where I work teaches Spanish, German, Latin, French, and Chinese.

I know of some others that offer Korean.

And yes, two years of Foreign Language classes does NOT equal any sort of fluency.  I took two years of French, but would be lost if I spent any time in Montreal or Paris.


----------



## Bialaska (Sep 6, 2008)

Hmm. I know a bit of German, so perhaps Daisy-Lynn has learned that language for a few years.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2008)

German class sounds good to me. It is my native language


----------



## Bialaska (Sep 6, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> German class sounds good to me. It is my native language




So basically that means that you must be just a bit south of me?  I'm from Denmark.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> So basically that means that you must be just a bit south of me?  I'm from Denmark.



Yes, I'm living in Germany.But I hope my english isn't that bad. The only other languages I'm familiar with are latin, ancient greek and hebrew.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah, I took several years of french (It's required in canada up till like grade 8 or something like that).  I can't remember a full sentence half the time.   you CAN learn a language in a year, but most school-taught languages are forgotten more quickly than they're learned.

ALSO, since I speak mainly English, I'd prefer if any foreign language you have your character speak is NOT actually a foreign language. If you want to say "I like doritos" in French, have your characte say [French]"I like doritos"[/french] instead of actually using the French words (Which I most likely won't understand).
 When DMing I like to know what's being said in my game. 

That being said, class schedules won't matter.  Feel free to make up whatever you want as a way of going "Oh hey John, I know you from Mrs Fraulstein's science class!"  but don't expect it to have any real impact on the game.  And don't say "my character knows this because he's taking this class"  that's what knowledge skills are for. 

Relique - You can have 10 of those pictures to start.

Now, as to characters..

ShaggySpellsword - Arthur(Excalibur) - Ready
Shalimar - Carly(Mimic) - Ready
Bialaska - Daisy(Metal Girl) - Ready
WalkingDad - Jacob(Frost) - Ready
Shayuri - Haley(Facade) - Waiting
Hero4Hire - Oliver(Overdrive) - Waiting
Relique du madde - Edgar(Artist) - Ready pending pictures

looks like we're almost ready to go.  I'll start workin on the open post so you can start posting ASAP.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2008)

and WD, don't worry bout your english.  After playing warcraft for a few hours, it's refreshing to talk to someone for whom this is a secondary language, and watch you NOT mangle it like they do.. 

I swear I can feel my brain cells dieing every time I read trade-chat in Orgrimar... *shudder*


----------



## Bialaska (Sep 7, 2008)

w u meen Jmal?!?!!!!11111


Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 7, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Other than that, I just need a "Ready to go" from everybody




"Ready to go"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

Jemal said:


> and WD, don't worry bout your english.  After playing warcraft for a few hours, it's refreshing to talk to someone for whom this is a secondary language, and watch you NOT mangle it like they do..
> 
> I swear I can feel my brain cells dieing every time I read trade-chat in Orgrimar... *shudder*




Thanks, and I'm ready.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2008)

[sblock="Initial 10 Paintings"]

Create Objects:
Painting 1: Blade Mistress Natasha. Creates a life-like statue of a 5'5ft tall woman with short blonde haired woman in red futuristic body armor w/ Russian lettering. She is armed with a large removable Japanese sword.
Create Object R6; Tough +6, Sword +4 damage

Painting 2: Main street Bridge. Creates a concrete and steel bridge.
Create Object R 6; PF: Progression 2; 25-50ft x 25-150ft Str 30. Tough +6

Painting 2: Walled in. Creates a short brick wall
Create Object R6: 5ft. x 5ft. x 5-60ft. Tough +6


Normal Illusions
Painting 4: E-Bee 08: Creates an illusion of a Grey Alien dressed in a Mickey Mouse T-Shirt and matching jet pack. He flys within the radius and fires his Blizto(tm) blast pistol at targets (all attacks are near misses).
Illusion R8: PF: Progression 4 (200ft radius), Selective

Painting 5: Mist filled Alley. Creates an illusionary fog/mist.
Illusion R8: PF Progression 4 (25-200ft radius), Selective

Painting 6: Three Lions. Creates three illusionary lions that "stalk" and threaten targets within radius.
Illusion R8: PF: Progression 4 (200ft radius), Selective

Painting 7: Three Chimps w/ explosives. Creates an illusion of three chimps playing with a box of (smoke) grenades. Chimps throw the grenades within radius. Grenades explode creating a 5ft. cube of smoke.
Illusion R8: PF Progression 4 (200ft radius), Selective


Damaging Illusions
Painting 8: Cyber Angel Myka (In Flight). Creates an illusion of a winged female cyborg which flies within an area and attacks random targets each round using two plasma swords.
Damaging Illusion 6: PF: Progression 6 (150ft radius), Selective, Damage 3

Painting 9: SD-120 Orc. A 15ft mech that guards an area and warns potential targets to leave the area or else it would open fire.
Damage Illusion 6: PF Progression 4 (150ft radius), Selective, Damage 4

Painting 10: Meteor Strike: Meteors crash down at one specific target within radius each round.
Damaging Illusion 6: PF Progression 4 (150ft radius), Selective, Damage 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Bialaska (Sep 7, 2008)

E-Bee must die!!!!11111

Otherwise your paintings are awesome, Relli.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2008)

Jemal, let me know what you're waiting on.

I double checked my sheet in the RG, and it seems pretty done-ish to me.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> E-Bee must die!!!!11111
> 
> Otherwise your paintings are awesome, Relli.




Don't make me have Edgar create an E-bee 2.0 painting that features him armed with a Probe-a-tron 4k (tm) hand held rectal probe


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, question about those paintings...are the non-illusion ones Create Object, or Summon? Seems like Summon would be more appropos, but it's listed as Create Object...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Hey, question about those paintings...are the non-illusion ones Create Object, or Summon? Seems like Summon would be more appropos, but it's listed as Create Object...




Create Object.  I'm thinking that at the moment he doesn't have enough control of his power to do something as drastic as creating physical animate objects.  Eventually I would like to give him Summon as an Alternate Power of Create Object since it would be the natural progression of his power.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2008)

Shayuri - I was just waiting on confirmation that your character's good to go, no last minute touch ups, etc.  

Seems we've got the OK from everyone, so keep your eyes peeled for the IC thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

I just saw, that I didn't made the vulnerability changes. Will do as soon as possible.

PS: Do we have a RG thread?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

*Secret Identity:* Frost
*Real Name:* Jacob Calvins
*Occupation:* High-School Student
*Identity: *Secret
*Legal Status:* Citizen of the United States
*Other Aliases:* Jack, Jay, Kelvin
*Place of Birth:* _Pending_ near SF
*Marital Status:* Single
*Known Relatives:* Marge Calvins (mother), George Calvins (father _deceased_)
*Group Affiliation:* None
*Base of Operations:* Hixville; a small city located somewhere in-between LA and SF
*First Appearance:* CHOSEN (?) #1

*History: *Jacob Calvins was born as the son of George and Marge Calvins , born Niemann. Starting in his puberty, Jacob seemed to get one cold after the next, but without any viral reasons. The doctors finally thought about some kind of allergy.
Then, he suddenly started to feel better. Sure, he seemed to have a bit of a low body temperature and get some weight (without becoming thicker), but he only get alarmed, after he cut himself with a knife and expierienced no bleeding. Instead his flesh beneath his first skin layer had the hardness of a frozen steak and he knife he dropped in shock shattered on the floor, deep-frozen.

*Personality:*
Jacob was always a quiet and shy kid. His medical conditions prevented him from engaging to much in the sport teams (although he isn't in a that bad physical shape) and he wasn't bright enough to hang up with the nerds. His only two passions were reading comic books and sculpting. Yes, he is one of this rare introverted artist types.


*Height:* 5 ft.  8 in.
*Weight: *160 lbs (now)
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Dark-Blond
*Unusual Features: *No body heat, organs in kind of cyro-stasis

*Strength Level:* Frost possesses the strength of a boy his age and build who engages in regular activity. His durability is augmented by his change.

*Known Superhuman Powers: *Frost possess normal human physiology with some key differences. His entire inner body is frozen solid without becoming brittle. This makes him highly resistent to most kinds of damage or critical wounds. Despite this condition, he can act normally. With modest concentration, he can absorb the heat in his vicinity into his body, creating in effect cold. After a bit of experimentation, he was able to use this to create objects from air moisture, like ice bridges for transportation or as a form of attack. He is naturally immune to cold, and can shield his clothing against the worst effects of it.
*Equipment:* Frost is not known to use any kind of special equipment.

ooc: For a common theme, I already thought to give him a sculpting skill as a hobby skill he is able to utilize in his supers career. Could be the artist connection.

[sblock=Stats]
Str:12 Dex:14 Con:14 Int:12 Wis:12 Cha:10

Tough+12 Fort+7 Reflex+7 Will+7

Skills (9/36ranks): Acrobatics 6, Bluff 6, Concentration 11, Notice 7, Craft Sculpting 6

Feats(7): Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Attack-Focus (ranged 2), Power Attack, Precise Shot, Uncanny Dodge Visual

Power:
Cold Control 10 (20)
AP: Create Object (Ice; Impervious Extra, Permanent Flaw) 10 (1)
AP: Blast 10 (Cold) (1)
AP: Blast 10 (Ice) (1)
Protection 8 (Extras: Impervious 8; Drawback: Noticeable) (15)
Immunity (poison, diease, crit, suffocation, cold) (11)
Super-Senses (Infravision) (1)

Combat (24): Attack +6, Damage +10 (energy blast), Defense +6, Initiative +2

Abilities 14 + Skills 9 (36 ranks) + Feats 7 + Powers 50 + Combat 24 + Saves 16 = 120

Trade-offs: -2 Att, +2 Damage ;  -2 Defense, +2 Toughness

Flaw: Common moderate vulnerability (extreme heat)
[/sblock]

--------

Can you tell me the point value of this flaw, please. I have no access to my core book at the moment.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 8, 2008)

Computer problems and unemployment have both been resolved, and I'm back on ENWorld.  If you guys are still around and willing, I'm ready to post the IC thread tommorow.


BTW, RG was HERE


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2008)

Still willing


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2008)

BONESAW IZ RED-EE!

Yep. Good to go.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 8, 2008)

*Insert Unit Confirmation Sound Clip*


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 8, 2008)

Still here and still ready Jemal.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2008)

4 replies so far.  good enough for me to start.  Just gotta remind myself of the characters (It's been a while) then post the start.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Jemal, a couple of "orienting" questions.

1) Do we have powers yet? If so, do we know it?

2) Do we know about each other? Are we public, or secret?

I think we sort of answered these over the course of the OOC thread, but if you could just summarize quickly here, it'd be useful. Otherwise we'd have to sift post by post through the whole thread.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 11, 2008)

You've had your powers for a month or so- Long enough to figure out what they do.  For varying reasons you haven't gone public yet (Some don't want to, others haven't gotten around to it, etc).  You may or may not have told some people who're close to you, at your discression.  Whether that includes each other is also up to you.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 16, 2008)

Seems like people are having trouble deciding what to post to my IC start... either that, or they don't know Where it is.

So there that solves one of the possible problems, now to attempt to solve another: 

No, I'm not going to be 'outing' your characters right off the bat.  If you want to use this as an 'excuse' to show off your powers, feel free, but there's not really many witnesses (The PC's and one or two others who were likewise 'drawn'.  Everybody else ran away).  


If that's not what's holding any of you back, then feel free to express your problem(s) and I'll adress them.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 16, 2008)

I missed that the thread was up.

Cool start!


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/243998-important-good-bye.html

I was looking forward to this game, but I just can't do it right now.  Sorry, guys.


----------

